#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  Are you dissapointed being the bread winner sa inyong pamilya?

## redhot itlog

Sometimes, kay mag depende naman lang nimo tanan. 
Like it's a never ending story. How do you stop it?

----------


## Jefr0x

I'm proud being a breadwinner in my family even though there are times na magkalisod jud ko pero I just take it a learning kay in time nga ako napud naa pamilya so dili nako maglisod ug adjust kay kahibalo naman ko

----------


## jaoey

yup, but i hide it from them. i love them but theyre pulling me down and i cant progress until they can stand on their own. dili jud ko katigum. busa sa mag start palang ug family diha, paninguha mo imong partner naay work kay lisud ug ikaw ra isa.

----------


## grifter127

Well, being the breadwinner for the family is really not that easy, sometimes in our dissapointment, we might suddenlt burst out anger and ill-feelings, but the truth is, once the responsibility rests on us to rear the family, dissapointments will always be there. its upto us if we let that feeling take hold of us, or use those to ensure that we are able to firmly stand up and continue the journey.

----------


## chubbysworld

In our culture,it is difficult for first born children since we are required to help our family. It is actually your personal choice to do so,we are not obliged but it is actually part of the journey,being one,like myself,is very rewarding,although there may be downside because you are trying to survive as well. But when all else fail,your family will be there for you. bow

----------


## Vedelle

well, i am not a bread winner but i know somebody who is...everything that she gets from working is given to her family and to think that they are capable of earning for themselves..and sometimes she complains that she can't spend for herself anymore and yet she's the one who's working hard... i dont think its wrong to be a bread winner but we must also remember sometimes that we also have a life of our own...let's not forget that we owe to ourselves whatever we give to our family so might as well give consolidation to yourself and relax for sometime...  :smiley:

----------


## Ronn926

Kapoy oi.. M not the breadwinner sa akong pamilya pero my husband is. Mglibog ka ngano kay working ang papa. Pero na grad ang igsuon og naay work.. Pero cya pa ngbayad sa haus, etc...
Hahay... Ngka-utang2 nlng akong bana bcz of dat obligation... I had to help him get free from debt pero krn ni-gara sd cya og gasto2x... Ngsalig naa koy work. Im a wife of an ofw, bt im alone in spending for my son kay ang kwarta akong bana magasto lng sa iyang self n iyang family.. Hhay, kapoy!!!

----------


## joanieuy

i spend all my money para i can see my husband will finally work for the family but wala man gihapon work even wala na me money. im so disappointed but i still love my husband.

----------


## redhot itlog

Same here, the idea that they're pulling you down instead helping you saving for yourself. It's never enough kulang gyud na imong ihatag. Magkautang utang paka. Hahahaha!

----------


## redhot itlog

> i spend all my money para i can see my husband will finally work for the family but wala man gihapon work even wala na me money. im so disappointed but i still love my husband.


Does your husband knows that he has a family to feed? Hopefully, I'm not crossing the line here. Try to encourage him everyday never give up.

----------


## redhot itlog

> Kapoy oi.. M not the breadwinner sa akong pamilya pero my husband is. Mglibog ka ngano kay working ang papa. Pero na grad ang igsuon og naay work.. Pero cya pa ngbayad sa haus, etc...
> Hahay... Ngka-utang2 nlng akong bana bcz of dat obligation... I had to help him get free from debt pero krn ni-gara sd cya og gasto2x... Ngsalig naa koy work. Im a wife of an ofw, bt im alone in spending for my son kay ang kwarta akong bana magasto lng sa iyang self n iyang family.. Hhay, kapoy!!!


Did you ask your husband kung ganahan ba siya maglain mog balay? Kalain pud ang tanan nagtrabaho unya kamo ra nagasto para sa balay. Siguro nag salig pud sila kay OFW imong husband. Unya imong husband pud kay dili makaako ug balibad or hangyo nila na motampo sa bayranan sa balay. Na hala, pagsabot mo diha.

----------


## redhot itlog

> well, i am not a bread winner but i know somebody who is...everything that she gets from working is given to her family and to think that they are capable of earning for themselves..and sometimes she complains that she can't spend for herself anymore and yet she's the one who's working hard... i dont think its wrong to be a bread winner but we must also remember sometimes that we also have a life of our own...let's not forget that we owe to ourselves whatever we give to our family so might as well give consolidation to yourself and relax for sometime...


mao dili nalang ka travel or bakasyon kay imong hunahunaon na ang imong igasto ihatag nalang nila. which is wrong but doing it justified everything na palabihon gyud nimo imong pamilya before yourself. tabangggg! hahahaha!

----------


## redhot itlog

> In our culture,it is difficult for first born children since we are required to help our family. It is actually your personal choice to do so,we are not obliged but it is actually part of the journey,being one,like myself,is very rewarding,although there may be downside because you are trying to survive as well. But when all else fail,your family will be there for you. bow


Filipino culture gyud. But how I wish our next generation sa among pamilya kay everybody is working and dili na dependent. Maka barog na ang tanan sa ilang kaugalingon kinabuhi. Crossing my fingers. Hehehehe!

----------


## dranoel

Sometimes disappointment strikes labi na pag makakita ka nila nga nag usik usik ra ug gasto sa bisan unsa instead of contributing nya ikaw nagka utang utang to cover up all of your expenses... hahaay Faet dyud pero segi nalang. For me man gud being a breadwinner is not a resposibility I do it because I love them.

----------


## Ronn926

ps... nglain mi og balay...
ngsalig cla ofw akong bana, wa cla khibaw, na dago kaau ng-utang sauna pgminyo namo...
ok ra man unta bah.. na-hurt lng ko na he spent over 100,000 in 3weeks, buying stuff for himsef n family, without spending a single cent on my son or even on d gas or food that he used...

such a disappointment.. such a mistake of my part... ngano ngminyo.... basic knowledge nmn na unsa imong obligation dba... ngsalig cya naa ko work. wa cya krealize na kuwang pa iyang padala kung sa amo lng sa akong anak... lami kaau undang work para mpugos hunong gasto

----------


## bloodyrose

Sa akong part kami duha sa akong hubby ga work but mas dako ko og sweldo niya, I'm sad lang kay usahay ma feel nako na ga salig nalang siya sa akong sweldo...Dapat ang gatas og diaper sa bata iyaha unta ng obligasyon...Ang mga utang ako pajud iyang pabayron...faet but I love my husband sab

----------


## estuans

dili man disappointing kung na pakay ika hatag or ika tabang... But when time comes nga wala nakay ika dunol disappointing jud og labi na kung ikaw na ang nanginahanglan nya way mo tbang nimo samot...

----------


## tormentor_jack

> Sometimes, kay mag depende naman lang nimo tanan. 
> Like it's a never ending story. How do you stop it?


that is case to case basis man gud bai.even yourself can assess kung dapat ba gyud ka pirmi mo tabang nila but don't forget to set aside for yourself because you have your own needs and wants.but im sure in that case, ngilngig na unya kaayo kag experience when it comes to responsibility.i balance balance lang gud nga dili pud ka ma alaut.

----------


## jgp3230

Guys remember it's the human nature working. Poor or Rich. Bisan ang taw walay trabaho pangayoan man gani sa ga trabaho. e katawa nalang sitwasyon kay sa kamaot sa sitwasyon kabalibad njud ka ana.

----------


## mtawason

Ikalipay lang TS nakatabang ka sa imong ginikanan.

----------


## orochimaru700

not disappointed, but rather a great challenge

----------


## Range22

> not disappointed, but rather a great challenge


great challenge!

----------


## redhot itlog

> great challenge!


Indeed it is.

----------


## quirkychinita

im proud to be the youngest among my sisters yet im the bread winner.

although makafrustrate somrtimes kung di nako makuha ang gusto sako parents, like their farm aninals and apo from me (kay ako ra samong tulo mag igsuon ang wala kaminyo bisan lapas nag 21 therefore wala pa kahatag ug apo kay lami pa ma single)

i feel invincible amd fulfullied each time makita nako sailang faces ang contentment and specially if they thank you for the blessings you bring home to t after a hard days' work....i feel  like a hero for them...

----------


## poordudz

Isip kamagawungan ug maoy gesaligan sa pamilya gi sakrispisyo ang kaugalingong kalipay para mo suporta sa pamilya para sa akoa isip bread winner wala nako mahayi,wala nako basula akong ginikanan nga gi anak meng pobre gi sakripisyo nako akong kaugalingong kalipay para di mabahin akong oras..pero bisan paman happy ang makita nemo emong pamilya na malipayon bisan paman sa ka pobre.

----------


## hallerz

this is the situation of my hubby right now...its not totally siya ang breadwinner.

i'm not against helping your family...pero kung minyo nasad...cguro naa puy limitations bsag wala pa moy anak...kami newly married pa lang mi sa akong hubby...before wala pami mag minyo...

cya ngpa skul 100% sa iyang younger bro, unya nghatagan pa jud xa sa iyang mama og 3k/month...lahi pa jud ng ginagmayng grocery.

karon nga minyo nami...still kami ghapon ngpa skul sa iya bro...same ghapon og hinatagan adto sa iyang mom.
then it came to a point nga feeling nako too much nasad nga support ang ghatag sa akong hubby oi...mag unsa na lang mi ani kung niana ghapon nga style ang sitwasyon namo...dili mi mka sugod og tigum kay perming hurot binudget sa kwarta...mao tong ni reklamo na jd ko...ako gi-ingnan ako hubby nga dapat naa nay limit atong hatag...kay dili ta mka sugod sa atong family life kung niana ghapon atong support.may man iyang bro bata pa...kami tawn nag apas sa edad kay lapas nag calendar nag minyo.

wala pa gud mi mag baby upto now kay can't afford nga dunganon ang mga gastuhon...ako gi-ingnan akng hubby...unya nata mg baby inig graduate imo bro...kay di ko gusto anang ahaton nato og dunggan unya ma compromise akong pg buntis...and i demanded nga dili ko mg package...mg specialista jud ko...coz we can afford man og specialista...mg package jud ko aron masulod sa budget...bahala uroy cla.

basta para nako naay limitation ang pag support...kung imo ihatag tanan unsa na lay mahabilin para imo self.

----------


## redhot itlog

> this is the situation of my hubby right now...its not totally siya ang breadwinner.
> 
> i'm not against helping your family...pero kung minyo nasad...cguro naa puy limitations bsag wala pa moy anak...kami newly married pa lang mi sa akong hubby...before wala pami mag minyo...
> 
> cya ngpa skul 100% sa iyang younger bro, unya nghatagan pa jud xa sa iyang mama og 3k/month...lahi pa jud ng ginagmayng grocery.
> 
> karon nga minyo nami...still kami ghapon ngpa skul sa iya bro...same ghapon og hinatagan adto sa iyang mom.
> then it came to a point nga feeling nako too much nasad nga support ang ghatag sa akong hubby oi...mag unsa na lang mi ani kung niana ghapon nga style ang sitwasyon namo...dili mi mka sugod og tigum kay perming hurot binudget sa kwarta...mao tong ni reklamo na jd ko...ako gi-ingnan ako hubby nga dapat naa nay limit atong hatag...kay dili ta mka sugod sa atong family life kung niana ghapon atong support.may man iyang bro bata pa...kami tawn nag apas sa edad kay lapas nag calendar nag minyo.
> 
> ...


Everything has an end. But the sad thing is, ilang pagtuo kay nagdinawo naka nila. Ilang pagtuo daug kas imong asawa/bana or imong asawa/bana naman kontrabida. So, how do you take this situation. Maipit gyud gyud sa kahimtang. Hopefully, in the long run this kind of situation mausab ra.

----------


## simegchel

sometimes kapoy manpud mahimong bread winner..

pro saon taman, kailangan manjud mo tabang..  :Smiley:

----------


## -miLey03-

unsa imong ma feel as a bread winner actually depends on the people you are helping with..

in my part, it's not really that disappointing.. although 3 mi kbuok nag work for our family, but they mostly depend on me because im earning way higher than my bro and sis.. im giving like 1/2 of my salary sa akong family.. the rest, ako.a nah pang allowance pra until next pay.. di pa jud ma ma limpyo nga katunga jud kay mag hatag pud ko ug gnagmay kng mhurot na to akong ghatag sa akong mama.. there are times nga mka think pud ko "dili pa d.i to enough akong gihatag?" and somehow mka feel pud kog disappointment.. but i like the thought of doing it specially if mkita nako nga worry-free na akong mama because nabayaran nah tanan knahanglan mabayaran.. and i always make sure to treat them every payday..  in that way ma happy na sad ko..  :Smiley: 


 NOTHING BEATS THE HAPPINESS YOU FEEL WHEN YOU KNOW THAT YOU ARE THE ONE WHO PUTS A SMILE ON THEIR FACES..  :Smiley:

----------


## ShOotiNg StAR

My bf asked me to wait a little bit longer (no specific timeframe, probably endless) before he can finally ask me to marry him because his family can't stand on their own yet without him generating the limited income from work.  :Sad: 

He pays everything at home (bills, groceries, lendings, meds, housing expenses for possible relocation, etc.) and his salary in the call center industry may be big for others but is NEVER enough. Plus, his mom would complain that the money daw is KULANG, and when my bf has nothing to give na, dawo na daw. So, mangutang sa uban, and during the next pay day, aside sa consistent monthly contributions plus bayad pa sa utang, plus his mom would realize kuwang napud ang hatag so utang napud, then the cycle never ends. 

My bf badly wants to put up a small business like a tindahan for his family so they can start generating the income from that instead of him always giving but his salary is not enough sa tanang bayranan that he can hardly save for his own allowance til the next pay day. 

I love my bf so I will wait... They say the heart if truly in love will never get tired of waiting...  :Sad:

----------


## redhot itlog

Until when? Ang dakong pangutana, hangtud kanus-a man mahuman iyang pag supporta sa iyang pamilya? It seems to me siya ra ang naay income. When is the right time for him to say that enough is enough. I have a life of my own.

Ikaw hangtud pud kanus-a maghulat niya? Patience of virtue, hoping you never run out of it. Good luck to you both.





> My bf asked me to wait a little bit longer (no specific timeframe, probably endless) before he can finally ask me to marry him because his family can't stand on their own yet without him generating the limited income from work. 
> 
> He pays everything at home (bills, groceries, lendings, meds, housing expenses for possible relocation, etc.) and his salary in the call center industry may be big for others but is NEVER enough. Plus, his mom would complain that the money daw is KULANG, and when my bf has nothing to give na, dawo na daw. So, mangutang sa uban, and during the next pay day, aside sa consistent monthly contributions plus bayad pa sa utang, plus his mom would realize kuwang napud ang hatag so utang napud, then the cycle never ends. 
> 
> My bf badly wants to put up a small business like a tindahan for his family so they can start generating the income from that instead of him always giving but his salary is not enough sa tanang bayranan that he can hardly save for his own allowance til the next pay day. 
> 
> I love my bf so I will wait... They say the heart if truly in love will never get tired of waiting...

----------


## memriesnabox

sometimes happy ,  sometimes sad....... but i am optimistic.....

----------


## ukayloverz

Naay times nga madissapoint ko,pero ug imo dyud xa i think ba.. why not ikaw bread winner, para makapahuway nasad imong mga ginikanan.. nagpatulo sila sa ilang singot ug dugo para lang makaeskwala ka niya di ka mobawos para nila? hehehe

----------


## brackitz

Ako ang eldest pero akong younger bro maoy bread winner... Naa man koy work, ug wa man sad ko mag salig sako bro, di lang gyud ko ingon nga makatabng ug maayu para sa ako family ky igo-igo ra man pud ning ato sweldo labi pa kay naa sad tay kaugalingon gibuhi... proud lang ko sako bro nga bread winner..  :Smiley:

----------


## bisayang chick

> Sometimes, kay mag depende naman lang nimo tanan. 
> Like it's a never ending story. How do you stop it?



dili ra man maka disappoint if breadwinner kay ako naman nadwat ang kamatu-oran.   :Smiley:   pero winner na winner sad ka sa imong family ana!

----------


## JoyCeeMarie08

sa akong part, dli rman.. nkahuman na akong isa ka manghod so duha nami gatabang sa pagpaskwela sa uban ug pagtabang nila mamag papa.. 
dapat lng jd klaruhon nimo sa ilaha na naa pd limitation imong pgka-breadwinner. dli man gd na permanent. soon, maminyo ka. so mintras makatabang ka nila, dapat nila suliton. mao na ako mga manghod, ako jd ingnon na moskwela ug tarong ky dli sayon mangitag kwarta..

----------


## ambokz

dli, and I'm proud of it...

----------


## redhot itlog

Is there a time that you almost give up? Pero wala kang magawa sa sitwasyon.




> dli, and I'm proud of it...

----------


## epoy73

DI JUD , god wont give it to you if d nimo kaya TS , im proud im the bread winner sa ako family i have 8 siblings now amo kinamanghuran is 9 months naa pa ko pending utang 50k from 100k pag panganak ako mama C/s nia gi pa ligate nako , my dad is a drunkard mo provide naa usahai dili so d jud masaligan , when i was a kid we live in a dump area nga magbaha taga tuhod everytime mag uwan mangaligo nalang mi ahat kai mag labay sa tubig tanan unlan mga basa , but it was not a frustration to be in this family but gi himo nako inspiration , nakagraduate ko and now im working nabalhin nako sila in a big apartment , with LPG stove (saona kahoi) and with tiles CR ,,, and d masukod ang kalipai nako nga makadungog nga happy sila sa amo nahimutangan now tungod sa ako paningkamot ,.....

----------


## cebudoneforyou

Sometimes happy and sad but abot sa punto nga ur just giving them fish ur not teaching them how to fish... time will come nga sila na naa pamilya pod imong mga sakop sa pamilya definitely magsalig nalang pod... It's a noble way ang pagtabang pero sometimes ang tawo naman gud nga gusto ka tabangan dili naman pod mo tabang sa ila self.. Just like in my case not just a breadwinner in the family I also had mga silingan in the province ug mga cousin nga naa sa ako pod nagpuyo kay lagi naa ta sa ciudad pero mao na magsalig nalang pod.. 

U may think nga ur banking in heaven pero they'll never learn to do things because of our help and sometimes they'll exploit you pa.. magsalig nalang jud ba kay naa ka mo pakaon nila..

----------


## wire

...sometimes, when things not even anymore. Not even in a sense na magsalig nalang sad. Yes, I agree on @cebudoneforyou. I've had experienced sad ani nga situation. "_Teach them and give them tools to repair their own bed para maka-tulog sad sila nga wala ta nila nga gapikpik kanunay or gaduyan kanunay arun makatulog._"





> Sometimes happy and sad but abot sa punto nga ur just giving them fish ur not teaching them how to fish... time will come nga sila na naa pamilya pod imong mga sakop sa pamilya definitely magsalig nalang pod... It's a noble way ang pagtabang pero sometimes ang tawo naman gud nga gusto ka tabangan dili naman pod mo tabang sa ila self.. Just like in my case not just a breadwinner in the family I also had mga silingan in the province ug mga cousin nga naa sa ako pod nagpuyo kay lagi naa ta sa ciudad pero mao na magsalig nalang pod.. 
> 
> U may think nga ur banking in heaven pero they'll never learn to do things because of our help and sometimes they'll exploit you pa.. magsalig nalang jud ba kay naa ka mo pakaon nila..

----------


## epoy73

> Sometimes happy and sad but abot sa punto nga ur just giving them fish ur not teaching them how to fish... time will come nga sila na naa pamilya pod imong mga sakop sa pamilya definitely magsalig nalang pod... It's a noble way ang pagtabang pero sometimes ang tawo naman gud nga gusto ka tabangan dili naman pod mo tabang sa ila self.. Just like in my case not just a breadwinner in the family I also had mga silingan in the province ug mga cousin nga naa sa ako pod nagpuyo kay lagi naa ta sa ciudad pero mao na magsalig nalang pod.. 
> 
> U may think nga ur banking in heaven pero they'll never learn to do things because of our help and sometimes they'll exploit you pa.. magsalig nalang jud ba kay naa ka mo pakaon nila..


lain2 man point of view ang tawo maybe ikaw imo na nga hadlok ka magsalig ang tawo na nimo , but for me i think this is my purpose sa ako life ang makatabang ko ako mga igsoon d man sad siguro nagsalig kai intawn ako mga manghud gagmay pa kaayu elementary pa kasagaran , and grabe imo ma feel nga happiness nga makita pud nimo nga naningkamot og makakita ka sa ila nga mupatoo og imo storyahan , simple raman ako storya nila bai '" og ganahan ka monindot imo kinabuhi paningkamot kai d ka makasalig imo ginikanan " and ang mga silingan igo rana sa panglibak wa nai maitabang mag tan aw ra na .. 

makita man pud nga ako mga manghud naningkamot pud in fact ako ika 3 ron graduating na education scholar sa international school diri cebu . naningkamot siya so mahayahay ya kinabuhi sunod napod ako manghud padung nga top permie sa klase padung college na . hinay2 lang gud basta kanunay .. wala man ko kwarta sa bangko pero maybe in the future proud ko nga bisag dugay maminyo inyo kuya natagaan mo og nindot nga kaugmaon mga manghud ... hehehe

----------


## icon_king

alo before katong walang wala gyud ko it was my wife who took the role as the bread winner of our family pero karon nga maayo na ang dagan ako business i guess its time for me to step up and play the role.

----------


## epoy73

baws2 raman nang life so better do good to everyone kai wa ta kibaw panahon naglisod ka nia sila ang nindot kinabuhi maka ana sad bah nga "tabangan ta ni tawhana beh kai maayu kai ning tawo"

----------


## wire

...ang pangutana kung ing-ana ba sad ang tanan tawo? Sometimes ma-isog man gud ta once maka-expereince ug disappointments.





> baws2 raman nang life so better do good to everyone kai wa ta kibaw panahon naglisod ka nia sila ang nindot kinabuhi maka ana sad bah nga "tabangan ta ni tawhana beh kai maayu kai ning tawo"

----------


## mustang

kani ra jud ako masulti.. never give up kay family baya na.. in times of trouble family baya ang daganan..

----------


## krishnu shivaq silquin

kapoy ang bread winner labi na kung makakita ka gi.unsa pag.usik usik sa imong kwarta... hehehehe... makawala sa gana.. ma.apektuhan pa imong trabaho...

----------


## ishmot0i

nope!..usahai maka.fil ug kapoi.. before padayon japon.. para ni sa aqng manghod ug papa.. mao ra nai pirmi naq huna-hunaon.. fighting!  :Smiley:

----------


## epoy73

> kani ra jud ako masulti.. never give up kay family baya na.. in times of trouble family baya ang daganan..





> ...ang pangutana kung ing-ana ba sad ang tanan tawo? Sometimes ma-isog man gud ta once maka-expereince ug disappointments.


ako bisag unsa pa ka ngil.ad mabuhat wa ra man ko kai imo mana gitabang so d jud ka mag expect nga mabalik jud nimo nga maayu . og nindot mahappen maayu but if bati aw strive gihapon ka nga makatabang ka hantod sa imo makaya total pamilya mana d mana barkada

----------


## wire

...dili man gud nato permi or ma-maintain ang "breadwinner" na kinabuhi esp kung nana ka lain or bag-o na group sa kinabuhi such as mo-settledown naka, like forming into another group of family. We can't say that being a breadwinner as to your first degree family would stay longer and forever not unless they are still single man or woman cguro that i believe you can still have the obligation to do, however, kung married nko i think the life situation would be change though some people still don't leave thier heart to thier first degree family yet the percentage of attention is lesser than before such as 10%-20% (believed to be spend much) to your first degree family (as it is your parents, brothers, and sisters) and 80%-90% (beleived to be spend much) to you second degree family (as it is your siblings and partner).

----------


## longix

accepted na lang kay no choice...but if dili lang nimo kwentahon, you will never feel the burden being a breadwinner...

----------


## Chel Fernandez

the term for me is not disappointed... its frustrated... kapoy and frustrating oizt...

sometimes i wish i will just disappear pero dili gihapon kow kaagwanta... motunol gihapon kow... hehehe...
but then murag naka kita kog way...
as i help i also reward myself... and the frustration is more gamay nalang than before... hehehe...

----------


## JoeyBoi

hahay.... i am not the eldest but i am the breadwinner sa amo...
hatag financial assistance sa 3 ka igsuon ug sa parents..
pag wla nako work tapos wla na kwarta...
mangayo ko sa igsuon, wlay ikahatag..
mangayo ko sa parents.. wala sd sila...
usahay maka huna2 ko.. it is so DISAPPOINTING...
maayo kaayo nako pagkatabang nila sauna but wla sila matabang when I have NOTHING...

----------


## epoy73

> the term for me is not disappointed... its frustrated... kapoy and frustrating oizt...
> 
> sometimes i wish i will just disappear pero dili gihapon kow kaagwanta... motunol gihapon kow... hehehe...
> but then murag naka kita kog way...
> as i help i also reward myself... and the frustration is more gamay nalang than before... hehehe...



mao pud na ako mafeel bro usahai ma frustrate ko labi na usahay di ka makahatag dabug2an ka padungog2on ka or imo uyab dumtan if moanha balai.... pero ako nalang huna2on nga if d ko motabang kinsa mai laing makatabang? d ko kaagwanta makakita ako mga manghud nga wala kaon o wala iskwela bahala nalang nang ginikanan ...

----------


## tazzapril

September last year, my father died. Akong sweldo gmay ra pero mas daku2 xa compare sa akong kuya, kami sa akong kuya ang breadwinner sa family since wala nami papa. I am not disappointed na kami ang breadwinner sa family namo. I'm happy na bsan tuod gamay rami ug sweldo sa akong kuya napakaon pa namo among pamilya ug napaskuyla pa namo amo manghud. 

I sometimes feel na it is really not my job na itaguyud amo family.. but who is? Selfish rasad kaayu pud tingali ko ug dli nako tabangan ako mama ug akong mga manghud dba?? So every time na feeling nako kapoi na... maghuna2 nlng ko na naa ra unya moh abot  na grasya nako gkan ni Lord  :Smiley:

----------


## skylurk

> the term for me is not disappointed... its frustrated... kapoy and frustrating oizt...
> 
> sometimes i wish i will just disappear pero dili gihapon kow kaagwanta... motunol gihapon kow... hehehe...
> but then murag naka kita kog way...
> as i help i also reward myself... and the frustration is more gamay nalang than before... hehehe...



agree ko ani.

 :Loyal:   :Loyal:   :Loyal: 


 :Drunk:  
 :Drunk:  
 :Drunk: 
 :Drunk:

----------


## Carli

id rather be a bread winner than the inutil person who sucks the life out of everybody.

----------


## redhot itlog

bitaw, you are in better position kung ikaw ang makabatang nila. hehehe! pero ato silang agnihon na maningkamot pud kay dili sa tanan panahon makatabang ta.




> id rather be a bread winner than the inutil person who sucks the life out of everybody.

----------


## Mald|3Ta

dili man ko maka feel disappointment  :Smiley: 

at least naka help ko sa ako family and naka tiwas ako duha ka  manghod sa college. dili man ko gi obliga, but I always make it a point nga mo provide kay I know nga need man sa ako family and help. It feels good nga naay nindot gipadulngan ang money nga imong gi hagoan.

----------


## EndofFall

im glad nga na belong kog family na wala cla magsalig namo nga manag-igsoon, coz my father is a good provider. Pero mohatag ghpan mi mga igsoon maski wla cla mangayo. kay grabe amo respeto sa amo papa maski badlungon amo inahan.  :Smiley: 

Naa lang koi mga kauban sa work na murag nalang wala clay life n freedom kay clay gabuhi sa ila fam..and isa ra ila ikasulti na "kanus-a pa kaha ni maundang? mkaminyo paba kaha ko ani" luoy sad pero saun man na naa mn sad gud uban ginikanan nga patuyang lang panganak na wa nla huna hunaa if makaprovide ba cla hangtod mahuman skwela ila anak n d magsalig if maktrabaho na. kay para nako mali jud ng mo ingon ang ginikanan na "dako namo kamo nsad buhi namo" so it means nanganak ra cla pra himuon nla nga ulipon? pra ig tiguwang nla naa mobuhi nla?" dapat d nla but-an ila anak unsay gs2 nla..kay kng tarungon lang ninyo og dala nyo anak. tarungon sad cguro mog trato. ma anak o maski ga adpt ramo kng tarungon lag trato suklian sad cguro mog nindot.

----------


## kit_cebu

tunga raman mi sa akong asawa....pero frustrating kada sweldo nga halos way mabilin palit beer....pisti kaayo....mao man gyud tang tarong nga tawo gud....wa man ta mang-lansar/polotiko or mag-pari....

----------


## redhot itlog

Moambit kos imong gisulti na "dako naman mo kamo nasad buhi namo" Sakit kaayo nga sitwasyon pero tinuod ni's kadaghanan karon. Mura bag gipahuman ug pag-ppaeskwela para buhion sila ug apil mga igsoon. Imbis pahumanon pagpaeskwela para maharuhay ang kinabuhi, kalbaryo naman hinuon kay mao  naman saligan sa tanan. 

Katungog sa ginikanan na tagaan ug maayong edukasyon ilang mga anak. 




> im glad nga na belong kog family na wala cla magsalig namo nga manag-igsoon, coz my father is a good provider. Pero mohatag ghpan mi mga igsoon maski wla cla mangayo. kay grabe amo respeto sa amo papa maski badlungon amo inahan. 
> 
> Naa lang koi mga kauban sa work na murag nalang wala clay life n freedom kay clay gabuhi sa ila fam..and isa ra ila ikasulti na "kanus-a pa kaha ni maundang? mkaminyo paba kaha ko ani" luoy sad pero saun man na naa mn sad gud uban ginikanan nga patuyang lang panganak na wa nla huna hunaa if makaprovide ba cla hangtod mahuman skwela ila anak n d magsalig if maktrabaho na. kay para nako mali jud ng mo ingon ang ginikanan na "dako namo kamo nsad buhi namo" so it means nanganak ra cla pra himuon nla nga ulipon? pra ig tiguwang nla naa mobuhi nla?" dapat d nla but-an ila anak unsay gs2 nla..kay kng tarungon lang ninyo og dala nyo anak. tarungon sad cguro mog trato. ma anak o maski ga adpt ramo kng tarungon lag trato suklian sad cguro mog nindot.

----------


## Dorothea

People torment me to no end kung ngano wala pako anak. Most of them nga Pinoys would tell me, "panganak na oi, kung wala ka'y anak, kinsa nalang mag gam nimo inig katiguwang nimo?"

Lagot ko ana nga reason gyud, minus kaayo.

----------


## wire

...sometimes when we are exhausted of all the things, we never say that always we can carry their cross up to the end of the road. But, my mind always kept on rapping and rapping of this i consider a "bad habit," the only thing that i couldn't say in front of them is that _"Mom, is this enough?"_ or _"Mom, I couldn't do anymore, I am up until here, I've done a lot though, I am already tired."_ 

...I couldn't say those lines, because, honestly, my heart always battling against my mind, my mind pulling me down through the whisper I heard from my surroundings, however, *My heart* - a *Filipino heart* will still prevail and remains winning of all the time. Seriously, That's me, that's wire, at your service!

----------


## epoy73

> Moambit kos imong gisulti na "dako naman mo kamo nasad buhi namo" Sakit kaayo nga sitwasyon pero tinuod ni's kadaghanan karon. Mura bag gipahuman ug pag-ppaeskwela para buhion sila ug apil mga igsoon. Imbis pahumanon pagpaeskwela para maharuhay ang kinabuhi, kalbaryo naman hinuon kay mao  naman saligan sa tanan. 
> 
> Katungog sa ginikanan na tagaan ug maayong edukasyon ilang mga anak.


mao jud na permi e ingon ako ginikanan if mag lalis mi ... kana mo gihatag namo limos ra na namo kai hantod karon wa pa ka kabayad sa among gasto nga nidako ka karon og nahimo kang in ana sakto ba na? where in fact college ko wa sila na gasto nako bisag peso kai scholar ko until ni graduate ko .... ako pa gani maghatag nila when  i was in college .

----------


## wire

...i agree with you bro, ing-ana sad ang akong ginikanan, not only once but all of the time. Ing-ana-on jud ko nila pagsulti, syempre sakitan sad ta ana, unsa ra ba gud ta nga usa ka-anak, nga ing-ana-on nila syempre wala jud ta dag-anan kung sayun-sayunon lang ta nila sulti.

...Ntubag na nko sila permi, tanan rason tanan sumpaki ako na nabuhat, hinilakay oi! Pero, ang usa ra jud ka butang nga wala nko masulti nila ug akong gi-ampingan, kay ang rason nga _"Kung imo ming gipanganak para lang inyo masayun-sayun labi naning utang kabubut-on, mas maaU nalang nga imong ming gipakomot samtang naa pa sa tiyan, malipay pako!"_

...That would be not right for me to reason that out to them, tubag lang ko maski unsa pana pero kadtong rasona dili jud nko mahatag nila.....





> mao jud na permi e ingon ako ginikanan if mag lalis mi ... kana mo gihatag namo limos ra na namo kai hantod karon wa pa ka kabayad sa among gasto nga nidako ka karon og nahimo kang in ana sakto ba na? where in fact college ko wa sila na gasto nako bisag peso kai scholar ko until ni graduate ko .... ako pa gani maghatag nila when  i was in college .

----------


## winjwheel

mga bread winner antos lng....naa ra lage blessings para ninyo...aja!

----------


## epoy73

lage antos lagi . kanus a pa kaha ta magminyo ani

----------


## imyourninja

It's an overwhelming feeling man being the bread winner in the family. They look up to you kai naningkamot ka. Lain lng nuon kaayu though pag ingnan lng ka nga gamai ra kaayo nga tabang ang imung nhatag. Tabla rag gibunal2.an ka ana.  :Sad:  Parents should also understand na ang mga anak nga breadwinner naningkamot tawun ug ayu arun mapakaon ilang pamilya nga anaon ra mkawala baya sad nah ug gana ug trabaho nang in.ana. hahay.

----------


## ice_cream

nindot man jd ang feeling nga makatabang ta mga bread winner, e asa ra mana nimo ang blessing kung ikaw lang isa mao nga share your blessing jd. Pero ang blema kay unsaon nalang isa ka time d ka makatabang kay nakalimot ka or watever is the reason, ikaw na nuon ang sayop dli na daw ka tabang, arang nabasaa sa akong papel jd, nahitabo jd ni nako ron lagi.

----------


## epoy73

o in ana jud lagi brolike ako nakalimtan lang nako ang bayad sa kuryente gi boy2 nako nga sila daw gabuhi nako hantod ni dako ko... wa pa daw ko kabayad .. hahai


karon gani kai gilibak ko sa ako uncle sa mga silingan kai nausab na daw ko kai gahi na daw kono kai ko d daw ko kahatag nia ... pagsure asta sila kinahanglan pa ko mohatag? nga ako na gabuhi ako pamilya apil pa jud tagaan nakog kwarta ang ako mga uncle ? wtf d pod xa angayan tagaan kai adik xa gikawat nia ako mga butang saona nagpuyo pami ila .... 




> nindot man jd ang feeling nga makatabang ta mga bread winner, e asa ra mana nimo ang blessing kung ikaw lang isa mao nga share your blessing jd. Pero ang blema kay unsaon nalang isa ka time d ka makatabang kay nakalimot ka or watever is the reason, ikaw na nuon ang sayop dli na daw ka tabang, arang nabasaa sa akong papel jd, nahitabo jd ni nako ron lagi.

----------


## iconic

im sort of one of the breadwinners kay okay ako sweldo so ako lng pud angkon bayad tanan bills plus mobuy sd ko groceries. im not complaining and i dont want to coz ako gitatak sa ako mind na im doing it for my parents para makatilaw sd sila ug hayahay.pero kay akong igsuon nga minyo with kids nakiipon paman,apil sad sila sa blessings gd,im not disPpointed sa akong role,im disappointed s ako igsuon,maguwang pajud nko then dili lang pd kamao motabang and walay effort gipakita nga ganahan sya motabang.gasalig nalang!

----------


## i_the_mighty

Reading comments on this thread made me feel lucky to have the kind of parents, na dili mang-obligar sa anak na ibuhi ang mga manghod or kinsa mang paryente. Problema lang nako jud is akong mga walay trabaho nga mga auntie nga mas kusog pa mangayo whereas akong kaugalingong inahan di man mangayo. Akong mga auntie pay makadalag storya nga murag pa-konsensya kaayog style. Sa ako ok ra man magpa-skwela ko sa akong mga manghod, ayaw lang ko pugsa kay mutabang man ko. Pero inig oras na nga mag-anak nami sa akong asawa, diha na sad ko mu-hinay2 og tabang nila, sila na sad tabang sa ilang kaugalingon.

----------


## tambay_pait

usa na ko sa breadwinner sa ako pamilya ron pero wa man koy reklamo bisag subra katunga sa akong sweldo kada buwan ang ako ihatag sa akong mama.. hehe wala na koy panglaag ug pambayad sa utang..kung di pa ko muhatag impas na unta ako utang ron ug bisa asa na unta ko makalaag ron..hehe  ang nakanindot lang kay akong mama wa man namugos nga muhatag kog dako2 niya..musugot ra gani ingnun nga kana lang sa kay mao ni mao na..dala ilad gamay para naay panglaag..hehe ako na lay maconcnxa mao mamawig hatag sunod sweldo wa na gyud nuoy mahabilin para nako..hehe di man pud mangayo akong mama, maghuwat ra kanus-a ko muhatag ...pamawi na lang gamay kay gipahuwamn kog skwela..hehe mao nang wa sad ko maghuna2 ug minyo ron..unya na tingali nig milyonaryo na nako..haha

----------


## jay24nunez

> im sort of one of the breadwinners kay okay ako sweldo so ako lng pud angkon bayad tanan bills plus mobuy sd ko groceries. im not complaining and i dont want to coz ako gitatak sa ako mind na im doing it for my parents para makatilaw sd sila ug hayahay.pero kay akong igsuon nga minyo with kids nakiipon paman,apil sad sila sa blessings gd,im not disPpointed sa akong role,im disappointed s ako igsuon,maguwang pajud nko then dili lang pd kamao motabang and walay effort gipakita nga ganahan sya motabang.gasalig nalang!


Preha diay ta ani, naay akong maguwang naa sa balay naa nay anak pero magsalig gihapon gmay bisag naay trabaho kay ang sweldo toa sa laag2... mkalagot.. Mkapungot bya pud, kita mghatagan ta sa atong ginikanan unya cla magsalig pa usahay... Mrag wa juy ayo, kitang mga manghod mapungot..

----------


## mj.pocholo

> Sometimes, kay mag depende naman lang nimo tanan. 
> Like it's a never ending story. How do you stop it?


I think dli kinahanglan mo stop ka, depende rajud tanan sa sabot2 labi na sa mga igsoon nato bahinay sa obligation.

----------


## yvonne6

i cant and will never complain being the bread winner kay akong mga anak man akong gibuhi being a single mom. no choice but im happy doing my task maski wala na lang para ako self kay ingon ana nako ka love akong mga anak. i had a workmate nga ang mahabilin niya kada sueldo kay 1t ra pamlite ug kaon2, mag bawn na lang gani siya most of the time. siya nagpa eskwela sa iyang manghod na babay sa nursing, but all her sacrifices paid off, pag board sa iyang manghud sa nursing, mao ang nag top1 sa tibuok pilipinas iya igsuon and she was very proud of course. karon happily married na siya and she is still working in the same company. nana siyay usa ka anak. she sounds happy man, im not sure lang ug karon ga sige paba siya support sa iyang family. i guess wala na pud siguro kay naka grad naman iyang manghud. ang makasakit lang anang bread winner ta, kanang dili tarungon ang kuarta atong hinaguan. pananglitan, ang imong gipa eskwela, gabinuang, undang lang kalit, bayad2 lang ta eskwelahan unya wala diay sulod2 or ipang hagbong lang, same subjects next enrolment, kana jud moy perting sakita

----------


## krishnu shivaq silquin

lain2x mang gud ta ug situation... mao na naay mga people na happy/nalingaw though sometimes kapoy ang  pagka.breadwinner  ug naa sad tong mga people nga wala na jud choice kay sila nalang ang nahabilin nga motabang.. naa sad nga half sa ila sweldo.. naa sad tanan jud sa sweldo.... depende ra jud na sa situation.... pero para sa ako... ang tino.oray jud na breadwinner kay kanang tanang sweldo ihatag... kung imoha jud nang own family meaning your wife and kids... i guess expected jud na... pero kung apil na gani parents then siblings nga dagko na... then kapoi jud... dili na kapoi kung naa kutubanan ang imong pagtabang nila, infact proud kunuhay ka.. pero kung endless then himu.an pa jud ka ug mga istorya, kapoy jud... kapoy does not mean na imo sila isalikway... maskin kinsa man tingali... maskin unsa.on nimo ug sabot.... we have to admit nga kapoy pero lagi matabunan sa respeto sa imo parents... labi na kung sakto ra sad imo sweldo...  unless kung sobra or kadtong dagko na ug sweldo....unfortunately karon kasagaran puros igo2x ra jud.... naa gani mi mga taw na ang kubrahon kay tag1k nalang... or sahay less than 1k nalang tungod sa utang... labi na mga sakit ang member sa family....makatol jud ang dili katol.....

----------


## Eve's Apple Project

> Sometimes, kay mag depende naman lang nimo tanan. 
> Like it's a never ending story. How do you stop it?


you should learn how to say NO. & start teaching your siblings to be independent... 
 Give a man a fish; you have fed him for today. Teach a man to fish; and you have fed him for a lifetime."

----------


## epoy73

like for the long weekend of nov. thanksgiving day sa us wala trabaho . instead of going together with my coworkers sa BOracay , i chose ako gilaag ako 8 siblings my mom and dad , ako lola and 2 ka pag umangkon  sa SM , grabe makahilak ko magtan aw nila nga grabe jud ka enjoi , samot na ako papa nga murag pagkabata hantod naabot sa iya edad wa kasuway og in ana nga laag like sa sm and mga rides2. purte jud nia lingawas sa bump cars og 4d riders hahahahahaha

----------


## Rellin07

Nice ang felling kung makatabang ka labi na sa imong family maka proud ka sa imong kaugalingon dako ka na achieve. Pero di ka maka limod na kafoi jud xa grabe ang sacripisyo. Ako married nako I have two kids ug naay koy hsuband nag work sa piagnka dako na call center. Ako homebased ko nag work $ ako kita deko pako kita sa ako bana. At first nindot xa sa pamati. Kinadugayan sa tantong trabaho nako kayod nako nakabantay ako nalng tanan bahala sa byaran ug uban pa. Ako bana dako kaau utang cge puno sa mga utang kay magsalig naa lagi ko sweldo. Tanan meaning literal na tanan kay wa na xa sweldohon tungod sa kadako sa utang. Naa mi sa ilang haus puyo ako tanan unya adto sad ko mag stay sa amo ako tanan. Murag nako gi takod2 sa kakapoi naay pay mga bata wa koy nakita improvement sa palibot magsalig nako. Ako atm naa pa nya xa pa tig kobra ako kuahon mabalik ra pud nya ako na noon tagaan allowance ako pa nangita. Di gani ko kapalit sa ako pangihanglan selfish ba kung mo palit ko bsg sandal lang kay planet ra tsinelas ako sul obon permi. Maka self pity wa jud laing maningkamot ako ra. Unsaon nalng nako paglingkawas ani!  Though its rewarding but its painful inside. Mura ka hero lol

----------


## gcc4426

frankly, yes. and frustrating sila... so tender, so sensitive... so terribly naive.

----------


## redhot itlog

Dissapointed gyud kaayo kay dili lang mag text na mo thank you nimo, ug magkinahanglan kay sige text murag pakalibangon nalang kag kwarta.  Mura bag maka hinumdum lang nimo ug wala nay kwarta.  :Sad:  paet!

----------


## fred1981

kana pud inig abot nmu mag grocery ka. tan.awn lang imong gidala. ikaw pay pa habwaon! paita!

----------


## redhot itlog

Ka relate ko ani bai. Imong palit, imong sugo ug imong buhat. hehehe! One time I came home for bakasyon, dala kog balikbayan box. Kinda dissapointed kay akong gipamalit kay dili branded, wala tagda. Ingna paka sunod kana pud branded. Ouch! Kahilak ko tawon o

----------


## jaylovespiercings

It's a blessing yet disappointing if people at home just do nothing when they could do something.

----------


## jaylovespiercings

> Ka relate ko ani bai. Imong palit, imong sugo ug imong buhat. hehehe! One time I came home for bakasyon, dala kog balikbayan box. Kinda dissapointed kay akong gipamalit kay dili branded, wala tagda. Ingna paka sunod kana pud branded. Ouch! Kahilak ko tawon o




hahhahaha.. ka relate ko....

----------


## OT_Racing

ako pud im the breadwinner sa family nko, ako partner may work pud sya, but being my salary's tax withholding is bigger than hers, ako gasto tanan, as in ako a jud. sya iya ra iyang sweldo at her disposal. bitter ba ko? oo bitter ko sauna, kay ng promise man mi na partnership, share sa tanan, i do chores sa blay like luto, in charge ko sa pets, etc.... but sometimes mg wonder ko is this the life that i want? hehehehe depende rna asa ta ma happy, for now di man mud ko super bitter ha, happy ko sa tanan and super thank ful i can still buy and i can get what i want, if di nko mahappy i will not think twice i will go to where i will be happy..

----------


## rAiNe_

nope Im not disappointed
ang maka disappoint nako kay kanang di nako mahatag s akong family ilang gusto
lisod ma bread winner .. pero s ako side gusto ko ihatag jud nila ang tanan 
malipay ko makakita nila nga happy sila sa akong gihatag,

----------


## monrose29

i wast not.. not until nag clash me sa akong bro and sis and nahisgutan ang deli angay hisgutan.. family is family but as human being deli nimo malikayan masakitan... maybe because layo na me and kong mag padala kog money..bisan man lang mo ingon nga nakuha na namo ang kwarta kuwang pa man neh pang bayad.. malipay nalang unta ta atleast na-ay update..pero wala man gyud.. but all in all wala koy gimahayan.. gipanganak man kong gwapo este bo-otan and kind hearted diay hahaha....

----------


## redhot itlog

Kung mangayo sigeg text as in kulit kaayo, pero inig kadawat nas kwarta no more updates naunsa na gani. Isn't it unfair or disrespectful to you. I am dissapointed with this kind of pagtrato.

----------


## Renzoids

Nope! actually I'm proud to be a family bread winner.. It molds me to who am I right now.
Proud sd q sa aq mga na-achieve in my own way and paningkamot...
Proud q na nakabuhi q sa q parent and bro, in my own paningkamot...
Proud q nga nahuman q ug skwela and nakatrabaho in my own paningkamot...
Proud q nga nakapa-graduate q sa aq bro in my own paningkamot..
And someday, inig menyo nq puhon, I'm sure dli nq makuratan if unsa 
pa nga obstacles aq maagian since anad nq and knows already how to
handle or fix things...  :thumbsup:

----------


## inagasai

ok kaayo ni...post....

----------


## high_heels

I guess naa sad ni sa upbringing sa parents sa ilang mga anak. I will not say Im a breadwinner sa family but I had my share of obligations as an eldest when I was staying with my mom and siblings.  I think we do not belong in the traditional set up of Filipino families where in the very first thing imong ma mana sa imong parents are the obligations. Share lang ko gamay sa akong story...

When we were still in school, we understood the challenges my mom had to go through (separated man akong parents). So she was left with us 4, I started working at an early age kay para maka tabang tabang sad niya ginagmay. Kato akong mommy, may pagka yawyawan man gyud to. If magtinapulan gani mi, sus 48 years nga litanya sa yawyaw. Ka remember gyud ko mo ingon to siya and I quote "_kamo mga anaka mo! Kung di mo ganahan sa akong pamaagi aning balaya, hala! panglayas mo ug buhia inyong kaugalingon. Ayaw mo ug sige ug salig nako kay dili tibuok nako nga kinabuhi mag buhi ko ninyo!"_ 

Mag mug-ot mi ato kay samukan mi sa balay kay we used to live in this puny place and all 5 of us sleeps under one bedroom. Squatteran among gipuy-an. Time came nga we all had our jobs at an early age, then the 3 of us got our own separate places except for youngest who is still college, then obviously naa pa siya with my mom. Pero kaming working professionals, nag lahi na gyud. If mamarayg among parents for support, the 3 of us talks about it and among amutan. 

My point is, there are parents who would rather teach you lessons in life rather than give you the convenience of them resolving your financial problems. Wa mi gihatagan ug kwarta ng unsa ka dako, but na *buhong* mi sa leksyon nga dili mag salig sa laing tawo para sa imong kaugalingon. 

My second point is, for the breadwinners I feel for you. Kay I was at this point in my life as well. Ang akoa lang masulti, instead ug mag sige ta ug dupa sa problema sa atong pamilya. Hatagi sad ninyo ug leksyon and balibad sad mo panagsa. Kay kung mo balibad ka, mapugos na sila maningkamot sa ilang kaugalingon.

----------


## jbass

Usahay pero maluoy man sad ko nila.



> Sometimes, kay mag depende naman lang nimo tanan. 
> Like it's a never ending story. How do you stop it?

----------


## Rakizta

im proud of it kay its my duty

----------


## red kalashnikov kennel

Yeah..kapoy sad...especially kung d magtarong skwela imong gsupportahan or later on, mu-go against you lng dayon. Pero, thta's the reality of life especially kung wlaa namoy parents nga mgsupport ninyo and I guess, it's just a matter of how oyu deal with all the issues. Relax2 din pag may time and if d na kaya...let go and let God.  :Smiley:

----------


## pohpay

no, in fact im proud!

----------


## Love_me

Tao rman sad ta usahay maka huna huna sad ta na kapy mahimong bread winner.. pero alangan man sad pasagdaan nato ang atong pamilya... Asay mas sakit ang ka kapoy or ang mag tanaw kas imo pamilya na ga lisud?

----------


## clickcebu

dili man ko disaapoint being breadwinner and kinamanghuran pod d.i hehehe..

----------


## daphne27

bread winner namo perteng tihika bisag taho di mo palit

----------


## bday_hunter

> Sometimes, kay mag depende naman lang nimo tanan. 
> Like it's a never ending story. How do you stop it?


aw magsugod kaugalingon pamilya. den pasabton nga di naka ka support ug duha ka pamilya.

----------


## nicka

honestly minsan,,yes.. kapoy pod bya pero u know pag responsable kang tao, kusa mo talgang magagwa eh,.. and knowing they are happy bisag simple things lang... happy napod ka.. for the sake of family... masarap din sa feeling na ikaw naman ang tumutulong sa knila..

----------


## clarkhkent

usahay...pero unsaon ta mn mas dako pa mn ta og utang nila...mao nang duko na lang ta og mag ampo nga wa lay dakong problema aron di ta samot ka problema..  :Smiley:

----------


## redhot itlog

Eduacation is the best thing you could give them. But have limitations too. Kay lisud pud dili magtarong ug eskwela, ang 4years mahimong 10years. Mapobre ka. hehehehe!

- - - Updated - - -

Masarap ang feeling kung ikaw nitabang kaysa ikaw gitabangan, mao gyud. Nindot kaayo ang feeling kung makapalipay kas pamilya.

----------


## redhot itlog

> I guess naa sad ni sa upbringing sa parents sa ilang mga anak. I will not say Im a breadwinner sa family but I had my share of obligations as an eldest when I was staying with my mom and siblings.  I think we do not belong in the traditional set up of Filipino families where in the very first thing imong ma mana sa imong parents are the obligations. Share lang ko gamay sa akong story...
> 
> When we were still in school, we understood the challenges my mom had to go through (separated man akong parents). So she was left with us 4, I started working at an early age kay para maka tabang tabang sad niya ginagmay. Kato akong mommy, may pagka yawyawan man gyud to. If magtinapulan gani mi, sus 48 years nga litanya sa yawyaw. Ka remember gyud ko mo ingon to siya and I quote "_kamo mga anaka mo! Kung di mo ganahan sa akong pamaagi aning balaya, hala! panglayas mo ug buhia inyong kaugalingon. Ayaw mo ug sige ug salig nako kay dili tibuok nako nga kinabuhi mag buhi ko ninyo!"_ 
> 
> Mag mug-ot mi ato kay samukan mi sa balay kay we used to live in this puny place and all 5 of us sleeps under one bedroom. Squatteran among gipuy-an. Time came nga we all had our jobs at an early age, then the 3 of us got our own separate places except for youngest who is still college, then obviously naa pa siya with my mom. Pero kaming working professionals, nag lahi na gyud. If mamarayg among parents for support, the 3 of us talks about it and among amutan. 
> 
> My point is, there are parents who would rather teach you lessons in life rather than give you the convenience of them resolving your financial problems. Wa mi gihatagan ug kwarta ng unsa ka dako, but na *buhong* mi sa leksyon nga dili mag salig sa laing tawo para sa imong kaugalingon. 
> 
> My second point is, for the breadwinners I feel for you. Kay I was at this point in my life as well. Ang akoa lang masulti, instead ug mag sige ta ug dupa sa problema sa atong pamilya. Hatagi sad ninyo ug leksyon and balibad sad mo panagsa. Kay kung mo balibad ka, mapugos na sila maningkamot sa ilang kaugalingon.


Know when to say NO. I like it!

----------


## Photochromic

sometimes, esp di ta kapalit sa atong gusto... masuya ta sa uban.. but cge lng, He's also taking care of me when I was young... It's time to return the favor...

----------


## vahnhelsing

usahay.. apan dili mo mahimong talikdan ang mga tawo nga bilinhon kanimo
busa padayon sa pagpatulo sa singot ug ula sa dugo aron ang mga pangandoy
makab-ot. Hinaot lamang nga dili mahubsan ang tubod sa kadasig aron kining
tanan makasinati ug katumanan.

----------


## jenny223

Sometimes.
Moreklamo through yawyaw and all
but deep in my heart, di sad nako kaya 
pasagdan sila.

- - - Updated - - -




> bread winner namo perteng tihika bisag taho di mo palit


mao sad na cge e reklamo sa ako manghod,
tungod ky estudyante pa ako maghod, 
wala sia kbwo na wala nako gipamunit ang
kwarta, and usahay mgsakripisyo nlang
ming mga maguwang na di mopalit sa 
among gusto ky naa mas importante, pampalit
og pagkaon sa lamesa, pangtuition, og daily expenses.

I hope mkasabot kas mga bread winner.  :Smiley:

----------


## daphne27

> Sometimes.
> Moreklamo through yawyaw and all
> but deep in my heart, di sad nako kaya 
> pasagdan sila.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i mean bsag sanina di mi palitan. mo palit siya ug things para rapd sa iya pero kami iya mga anak bisag amo mga sapatos pang skwela ng nga nga na rugbyhan ra daw na bsag katulo nagd ge rugby. i dont know what kind of future he wants us to see if mo abot na amo time as parents na mas unahon namo amo kalipay kaysa kahimtang sa mga anak. hehe its ok na tihik siya but in a way na di pd buslot amo suoton ig sud sa skul ky ako wa jd ko kasuway ni ask og mga gadgets or sakyanan. so well that about it for our "bread winner"

----------


## point!lovu

kay nag-breadWinner ka nalng man jd,  and kahibaw man ta sa mga roles ana, dapat patient unta .. 

Proud pa gani nga breadwinner. but not to the point lang pd na muabot ang time na mamoy-boy ka sa imong mga nahatag 
ug nasakripisyo nimo para sa imong pamilya.

----------


## jenny223

> i mean bsag sanina di mi palitan. mo palit siya ug things para rapd sa iya pero kami iya mga anak bisag amo mga sapatos pang skwela ng nga nga na rugbyhan ra daw na bsag katulo nagd ge rugby. i dont know what kind of future he wants us to see if mo abot na amo time as parents na mas unahon namo amo kalipay kaysa kahimtang sa mga anak. hehe its ok na tihik siya but in a way na di pd buslot amo suoton ig sud sa skul ky ako wa jd ko kasuway ni ask og mga gadgets or sakyanan. so well that about it for our "bread winner"



di man tah pareha og case dear, anyway your dad is your bread winner?
in that case, i can't blame you if ing-ana imong na feel sa iyaha
ky iyaha man jud responsibilty na dapat providan mo..
wala ko kwbo what to tell you, but i think you know better
ganahan ka nga kung unsai imong kaagi nimu sa imong amahan
mao pod imong ipasunod sa imong umaabot na mga anak?
i think not, i think you're smarter than that.. :Smiley:

----------


## daphne27

> di man tah pareha og case dear, anyway your dad is your bread winner?
> in that case, i can't blame you if ing-ana imong na feel sa iyaha
> ky iyaha man jud responsibilty na dapat providan mo..
> wala ko kwbo what to tell you, but i think you know better
> ganahan ka nga kung unsai imong kaagi nimu sa imong amahan
> mao pod imong ipasunod sa imong umaabot na mga anak?
> i think not, i think you're smarter than that..


yes mam ako dad. mao lage i don't see my future the way iya ge hatag sa amo.haha well wa jud koy ma hems aning situation nako.hahaha thanks  :Smiley:

----------


## letteman

Sort of breadwinner ko. First year I started working, gamay ra akong gihatag. Hangtod sa nahimo kong selfish ug wa ko nanghatag jud. After two more years, I had a one-on-one talk with my dad. Ni ingon xa it masuya kuno siya sa uban parents kay garbo daw na nila (as parents) nga maghatag ilahang anak nila. Boom! gikumot akong heart mao na 75% sa akong sweldo karon padung nila. I dont know if its a bad thing though nga usa ka nga breadwinner TS. More power to us all breadwinners.

----------


## -]chong<3

Being the eldest, it's a given that whatever happens to the family i should be there for them. Supported them with their needs after i graduated college. Now, we have a nurse and a teacher in the family.. *points @ my sisters* :>

----------


## BEM.BEM

> Sometimes, kay mag depende naman lang nimo tanan. 
> Like it's a never ending story. How do you stop it?


usahay kai murag nagsalig nalang pud....

----------


## silent-kill

lisod usahay, pro wa mai lain ma saligan.. wa pud lain na tigaan og grasya...

ako nalang huna hunaon "mas maau pa ako ang mo hatag og tabang kaisa ako ang kananglan og tabang.."

----------


## redhot itlog

Sakto gyud. Pero mas nindot gyud unta ug wala no. Kay you will have a life na gusto nimo. Kaysa dili nalang nimo mabuhat kay naa sila nagadepende sa imoha. Keep on asking this to myself. When man gyud kaha ang katapusan sa pagtabang nila? I have to live my life, what i want and have a choice on how to spend my money.  :Smiley: 




> lisod usahay, pro wa mai lain ma saligan.. wa pud lain na tigaan og grasya...
> 
> ako nalang huna hunaon "mas maau pa ako ang mo hatag og tabang kaisa ako ang kananglan og tabang.."

----------


## enimavix

sa sugod kai proud ka pero pagkataod taod kai maglibog naka kai murag nagsalig nalang sad jud nemu ang uban.  :Sad:

----------


## zHun

hmmp i'm proud being a breadwinner in my family but sometimes dli man jud malikayan nga wala natay kwarta usahay unya mangayo sila dli jud na malikayan samot na if ang ilang gipangayo nila nimo dli importante pag ayo..wala jud matigum.. :Sad:

----------


## redhot itlog

Unsa kaha ug kita maoy sigeg pangayo sa sa bread winner? Unsa kahay atong bation pud. 




> hmmp i'm proud being a breadwinner in my family but sometimes dli man jud malikayan nga wala natay kwarta usahay unya mangayo sila dli jud na malikayan samot na if ang ilang gipangayo nila nimo dli importante pag ayo..wala jud matigum..

----------


## SnowPH

I haven't really experienced being a bread winner but for sure it's tough. My parents (legally separated) are not asking money nor my younger brother. He's still first year in college so daghang kinahanglan. Every sweldo, naa sya allowance gikan nako though he does not really ask for anything. Wala man sad ko regrets though naa'y times nga makahuna ko nga makapalit na ta ko ani.. ana.. pero mas malipay ko nga nalipay akong manghud. No regrets at all.

----------


## zHun

> Unsa kaha ug kita maoy sigeg pangayo sa sa bread winner? Unsa kahay atong bation pud.


hayahay gud kay igo laman mangayu, wala ka balo kung giunsa pag pangita og kwarta...same sa nag skul pah..but now i realize dli jud sayon..

----------


## redhot itlog

Hayyyy! Hangtud karon mao lang gihapon ang kahimtang, bread winner gihapon. Walay kausaban ang dagan sa kinabuhi nako. Unsaon naman lang ni tawon Ginoo. Tabangi ko ug tambagi ko. hehehe!





> hayahay gud kay igo laman mangayu, wala ka balo kung giunsa pag pangita og kwarta...same sa nag skul pah..but now i realize dli jud sayon..

----------


## borrise

Kung makit-an nimo ang imo pamilya nalipay ug sakto ang paggamit sa imo kwarta gihatag. Walay angay ika dissapoint..
Pero pag pataka lng gani gasto nya way kauswagan nahitabo sa ila kinabuhi. mamatay na lng gyud ka ug binuhi nila...

----------


## ronnelanthony

Breadwinner... Nope... just give what you can without any regrets.. if much more is needed then do something about it.. there is always the good way...

----------


## bags&more

disappointed ky magsalig mn ang ubang pamilya.. instead nga pwede manrabaho, magstandby ra sa balay magpa-abot hatagan ug kwarta

----------


## zHun

> Hayyyy! Hangtud karon mao lang gihapon ang kahimtang, bread winner gihapon. Walay kausaban ang dagan sa kinabuhi nako. Unsaon naman lang ni tawon Ginoo. Tabangi ko ug tambagi ko. hehehe!


mausab lang kana kung dli naka mo buhi nila.. :Cheesy:  ekalipay nalang kana nga karon ikaw ang nag buhi nila kay nagka tigulang nimo basin unya og maka huna2x sila nga sila gitabangan og gibuhi nimo...  :smiley:

----------


## izecream

Lisod jd ang life sa mga bread winner,,,usa sad ko ani,,,nya samot na nga dako ug sweldo sos sa imo jd e asa kay ikaw ra man ang nakalugar,,,pero dli man jd lisod kung kamao lang jd mo diskarte ang mga breadwinner,,,start set aside ug kita para sa imong self bisan ginangmay para ig ksao nga mag ka emergency ka naa kay makuot nga kwarta nimo,,,para sa mga bread winner nindot lang ang tan aw sa tao nimo kung naa kay kita ug sakto sad imong kita,,,pero kung wala kay kita na,,ingnun lang ka nga " ing-ana na jd ka imo na jd me kalimtan or d na jd ka motabang" mao nga pangadam nalang jd sa mga bread winner. Tambag sad ni nako kay ako nag cge na jd ug supporta sa 13 ka tuig sa ginikanan ug igsuon mao nga pasensya nalang jd kung unsay mogawas sa ilang baba...nindot ang mabati sa motabang,,,wala sad ko na disapoint nga bread winner ko kay naningkamot man sad ang akong mga gpangbuhi...

----------


## Iamalbertrebs

here's my tip,
if ikaw ang bread winner(which I am)
• ayaw jud tug-an sa imong tinood sweldo, 
• ayaw pasaliga imong mga igsoon. lecture them naa kay katungod kay ikaw nagbuhi..
• inspire them sa imong kalisod og sa kalisod sa kwarta..
• be happy of what you're doing lisod jud basta imong huna-huna pirmi negative.. 
mao rana akong maambit salamat  :Smiley:

----------


## redhot itlog

I am still hoping it will come na sila na moingon na ayaw nalang mi tagai kay okay nami sa among kahimtang. 




> mausab lang kana kung dli naka mo buhi nila.. ekalipay nalang kana nga karon ikaw ang nag buhi nila kay nagka tigulang nimo basin unya og maka huna2x sila nga sila gitabangan og gibuhi nimo...

----------


## chelop

Disappointed gamay.. kay instead dako na unta ug ma-save para sa akong future, di nalang kay dapat ibuhi man nila... pero ok ra sad noon kay murag achievement man gihapon nako. At least nakatabang gyud ko nila, and they're proud of me. After all, family man mi.. kinsa pa man diay magtinabangay..

----------


## Iamalbertrebs

> Disappointed gamay.. kay instead dako na unta ug ma-save para sa akong future, di nalang kay dapat ibuhi man nila... pero ok ra sad noon kay murag achievement man gihapon nako. At least nakatabang gyud ko nila, and they're proud of me. After all, family man mi.. kinsa pa man diay magtinabangay..


yup I have same mentality as you have... sauna makaana ko sa akong kaugalingon.. sayang sa kwarta oi pang savings na unta.. pero after a while makahuna-huna sd ka nga if I would not give them any..it would make me a selfish bastard nga maski sa pamilya wala jud ko nihatag.. as for me as long as tahuron ko nila. nothing wrong with it wala man sad nooy bisyo cla kalooy sa Ginoo  :Smiley:

----------


## chelop

> yup I have same mentality as you have... sauna makaana ko sa akong kaugalingon.. sayang sa kwarta oi pang savings na unta.. pero after a while makahuna-huna sd ka nga if I would not give them any..it would make me a selfish bastard nga maski sa pamilya wala jud ko nihatag.. as for me as long as tahuron ko nila. nothing wrong with it wala man sad nooy bisyo cla kalooy sa Ginoo


same ta bro.. mga buotan diay ta na mga anak ^_^

----------


## yaj.em

i can't tell since dili ko bread winner... but i salute those people who keep on supporting their family and relatives.

 @*Jeddah*, care to share your POV?  :Smiley:

----------


## Jeddah

im not disappointed,sometimes maka hunahuna ka nga hangtud kanus.a nimo sila suportahan,now na im planning to continue my school i hope they will understand na dili sa tanang panahon ako sila tabangan coz i also have a dream in life,  :Smiley:  being a bread winner is a big responsibility,

----------


## ngitscarlo09

pagka anindot sa pamati nga makatabang kas imong pamilya ilabi na bsag minyo naka...ang nkaapan lang ang imong budget kung asa ra kutob..kay kung sa lugar lang nako nganong dli man..? wala sila magdinawo nako sa dihang nagskwela pako.ila gud kong gpahuman pero lang naa na lagi limit kay minyo naman

----------


## redhot itlog

Sa kadtong breadwinner nga minyo, dili ba masuko ang inyohang asawa/bana nga gasupporta gihapon ka sa imong igsuon and pamilya? Labi na kadtong daghan nag anak? How do you explain it to your partner?

----------


## freetaste

It would be a privilege to give out something in return to your parents  :Smiley:

----------


## bluesapphire

before I was the bread winner after my father passed away, I wasn't disappointed because it was my personal choice.

----------


## quirkychinita

im proud of it man kay di ko gaasa and di ko makahasul nila. plus makatabang ko, pero usahay makadissapoint when you've done so much and gamay nga sayung (di madungagan ang padala for example or di makatawag kay busy sa work) uwanan dayun kag yawyaw and ma-belittle dayun ka.... then it feels so bad. makawala ug freedom na usahay.... but then I still do it kay I just dont want to leave them hanging and I feel responsible.

----------


## redhot itlog

I feel it too. Kung makapadala naka hilum na kaayo as in walay thank you text. Kung wala pa gani nakapadala or na late naka padala nag-ulan ang text. Usa pa nganong mahurot man gyud imong ipadala, wala man gyud sobra gamay. 




> im proud of it man kay di ko gaasa and di ko makahasul nila. plus makatabang ko, pero usahay makadissapoint when you've done so much and gamay nga sayung (di madungagan ang padala for example or di makatawag kay busy sa work) uwanan dayun kag yawyaw and ma-belittle dayun ka.... then it feels so bad. makawala ug freedom na usahay.... but then I still do it kay I just dont want to leave them hanging and I feel responsible.

----------


## sime777

yofack kaayu.. kay ako ra man gud usa anak... and naa nakoy pamilya although sakto sakto ra akong sweldo para mabuhi mi... but what if sa future.. kung unsa mahitabo nako.. looy kaau ako anak.. keron ako ga bayad sa kurente, tubig, gasol etc... ako mama dili na mo support namo.. although naa mi tigom gamay.. pero na usab na akong lifestyle like dili nako maka inom with my friends etc... kanus a kaha ni mahuman

----------


## ChichayChachiChay

Di ko breadwinner pero maka proud jud na oy. I mean, it's a big responsibility in your part. Samot na naa paka gipaskuyla. Nya makalampos sha nya mag giveback sha nimo. Nays kaayo na. You should be proud. You feed the family and make sure to meet their needs.

----------


## quirkychinita

> I feel it too. Kung makapadala naka hilum na kaayo as in walay thank you text. Kung wala pa gani nakapadala or na late naka padala nag-ulan ang text. Usa pa nganong mahurot man gyud imong ipadala, wala man gyud sobra gamay.


hala!!!!! thats what happens to me gyud! in the same exact words!!!! yay! Im mot alone! heheheheh!

But then, people are people... so.... cest la vie! padala lang ng padala.

OnT:

The only person na di nako padal-an utro would be my eldest sister.... I know she has five kids to feed, but then she chose tha kind of life! And I in the other hand am trying to save and pursue my purpose in life. Sometimes, naay reason nganung di ka makatabang bisan kadugo pa... naay gitawag na ABUSAR.

----------


## redhot itlog

I am proud of what I did. But baa pud big disappointment kay ang gipaskwela kay namabdos wala
 ka human. It happened twice sa duha ka gipaskwela. Murag mabuang sa kalagot.  :Sad: 




> Di ko breadwinner pero maka proud jud na oy. I mean, it's a big responsibility in your part. Samot na naa paka gipaskuyla. Nya makalampos sha nya mag giveback sha nimo. Nays kaayo na. You should be proud. You feed the family and make sure to meet their needs.

----------


## ChichayChachiChay

> I am proud of what I did. But baa pud big disappointment kay ang gipaskwela kay namabdos wala
>  ka human. It happened twice sa duha ka gipaskwela. Murag mabuang sa kalagot.


tsk. bitaw pod sir. maka disappoint jud na ba. pero ang Ginoo ra'y mo reward nimo sir. ayawg kabalaka.

----------


## Iamalbertrebs

> I am proud of what I did. But baa pud big disappointment kay ang gipaskwela kay namabdos wala
>  ka human. It happened twice sa duha ka gipaskwela. Murag mabuang sa kalagot.


sakita sa boot ani oi.. lami kaayo kulatahon ang lalaki nga nakapamabdos ani ai.. usa lang gud ka sukmag sa tiyan para fair  :Cheesy:

----------


## jenibaby003

sometimes i cant help feel disappointed. pero if makita nko sila happy, bisan wala nko akoa. wagtang tanan disappointments oi. ug im really proud to say that being a bread winner taught me a lot of things. independent, responsible ug esp. kung kwarta na hisgotan. kabaw jud ka mo manage sa kwrta bsan unsa ka gamay.

----------


## redhot itlog

Pwerting sakita gyud bai, hangtud karon wala pa gyud ko kalimot sa mga nahitabo. Naningkamot kag saved and deprived yourself from the things you wanted para lang sa ilang kaugmaon. But they took it for granted and don't value the sacrifices you made. Kahilak lagi ko.




> sakita sa boot ani oi.. lami kaayo kulatahon ang lalaki nga nakapamabdos ani ai.. usa lang gud ka sukmag sa tiyan para fair


- - - Updated - - -

Hopefully, in the end I can move on and forget what happened. But for now still fresh pa gyud. 





> tsk. bitaw pod sir. maka disappoint jud na ba. pero ang Ginoo ra'y mo reward nimo sir. ayawg kabalaka.

----------


## redhot itlog

Thank you Lord. I did moved on already. Learned to accept even though its hard to accept it. For that I am happy now. Nag padala napud ug pangpalit ug pagkaon sa bata. Pinoy gyud in heart bisag unsaon.




> Pwerting sakita gyud bai, hangtud karon wala pa gyud ko kalimot sa mga nahitabo. Naningkamot kag saved and deprived yourself from the things you wanted para lang sa ilang kaugmaon. But they took it for granted and don't value the sacrifices you made. Kahilak lagi ko.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hopefully, in the end I can move on and forget what happened. But for now still fresh pa gyud.

----------


## mustardplaster

> Thank you Lord. I did moved on already. Learned to accept even though its hard to accept it. For that I am happy now. Nag padala napud ug pangpalit ug pagkaon sa bata. Pinoy gyud in heart bisag unsaon.


 :angel:   :angel:

----------


## Lamusika

Well, as a bread winner sa family for me is really not that easy, I am the eldest and I still have 4 siblings so it's like you have to sacrifice and give yourself to them,
In my case, I should be a role model to my siblings . It's quite disappointing though since you have to becareful of what you are doing, all the eyes is on you,  but anyway the challenge is there.
A role model like, I don't allow relationships or suitors as long as I am not a graduate in college, it is for them to follow my footsteps, then the challenge to find a stable job coz for sure some of  the eldest out there, your parents will ask you to help them sustain your siblings school needs.

----------


## cowberry1

Sometimes is so tiresome to be a breadwinner but I will think the positive side like its a blessing for me to share, help and happy that i make them get succeed in their own lives too. Just don't think the other side coz it will make you tired and feel frustrated in everything.

----------


## H.Wolowitz

with great power come great responsibility!  :Cheesy:

----------


## The_JACKAL

Kapoy panagsa pero fulfillment pud makita nimo happy kau imong pamilya =D

----------


## chikenwings

> Kapoy panagsa pero fulfillment pud makita nimo happy kau imong pamilya =D


Bisag mongos nalang ang imung gi kaon kay gipit ka sa kwarta kay ipadala nimu tanan?

----------


## The_JACKAL

> Bisag mongos nalang ang imung gi kaon kay gipit ka sa kwarta kay ipadala nimu tanan?


Kalisud pud anang monggos, mogahi man sad atong bukog ana  :Cheesy:

----------


## chikenwings

> Kalisud pud anang monggos, mogahi man sad atong bukog ana


Hahaha.  :Tongue:  pero seriously, naa koy friend na xa ang nag salo sa tanan na gastos sa pamilya. Maluoy ko panagsa kay pirme nlng sardinas na delata ang iyang sud.an.. though di na indication na naglisud xa. But still, ang point nako, di ka kasulit sa imung sweldo kung ikaw ang breadwinner  :Smiley:

----------


## femchien

yes , sometimes .. because I already have my own family .. But I still have to help my parents and my siblings too ..  :Sad: 

I'm the one who pays the electric bill , water bill and house rental .. also my baby sister's needs ..  :Cry: 

- - - Updated - - -




> with great power come great responsibility!


with great power comes with great electric bill !  :Cheesy:

----------


## LiveAndLaugh

> Well, as a bread winner sa family for me is really not that easy, I am the eldest and I still have 4 siblings so it's like you have to sacrifice and give yourself to them,
> In my case, I should be a role model to my siblings . It's quite disappointing though since you have to becareful of what you are doing, all the eyes is on you,  but anyway the challenge is there.
> A role model like, I don't allow relationships or suitors as long as I am not a graduate in college, it is for them to follow my footsteps, then the challenge to find a stable job coz for sure some of  the eldest out there, your parents will ask you to help them sustain your siblings school needs.


Parehas jud ta ani maam.. Upat maoy gisuportahan. Lisod but rewarding if makita nimu nga magsuccessful na imong mga manghod.. so far sa upat usa na lay nabilin.. ang tulo nahimutang na.. ako na lay wa nahimutang... :P

Being a breadwinner is not easy but if makita nimu ang result sa imong sacrifices nindot sad ang feeling. 
Pwera lang sa kanang nagbinuang sang gisportaan. Disappointing jud na kay mura ra ka nagsunog ug kwarta. 
But in my case it was rewarding .. naswertehan sad gamay kay buotan ang mga manghod.  :Smiley:

----------


## Lamusika

> Parehas jud ta ani maam.. Upat maoy gisuportahan. Lisod but rewarding if makita nimu nga magsuccessful na imong mga manghod.. so far sa upat usa na lay nabilin.. ang tulo nahimutang na.. ako na lay wa nahimutang... :P
> 
> Being a breadwinner is not easy but if makita nimu ang result sa imong sacrifices nindot sad ang feeling. 
> Pwera lang sa kanang nagbinuang sang gisportaan. Disappointing jud na kay mura ra ka nagsunog ug kwarta. 
> But in my case it was rewarding .. naswertehan sad gamay kay buotan ang mga manghod.


Mao jud Bro , . Labi na sacu part, You have to wake up early pra lng sa imung mga siblings mkaeskwela... bhalag kapoy ky duty pa lgeh,  How I wish tnang ga sacrifices nga gihatag nato nila is worth it in the end.  :Smiley:

----------


## point!lovu

No no.

Kay sila man akoang inspirasyon sa nagskwela pa ko. Am returning the favor.

----------


## Lamusika

Not at all ....

----------


## chocofudge

I'm proud of it, and i'm not stopping it..
and i fully understand our present situation maybe someday all my sacrifices will be paid off..
and if not, who cares? i'll just give my self a pat on shoulder, good job! nakayanan jud nmu stay tough!

----------


## ThunderEmperor

dili man pud nuon ko matawag nga bread winner kay akong parents naa man negosyo.. 
but 1 thing is for sure for me.. it makes me happy nga makatabang nako nila ug support
sa akong mga siblings para makahuman sila ug skwela.. maka support sa bayronon sa
kuryente ug tubig.. ug uban pang mga panaliton sa kada adlaw namong kinahanglan 
sa among panimalay..  :Cheesy:

----------


## jelousofthe1

Dili. not at all. gi isip lang nako cya na privilege na maka tabang kos akong pamilya

----------


## ThunderEmperor

nope.. not at all.. it makes me happy nga maka tabang nako sa akong parents..  :Cheesy:

----------


## Kulai2Kalai

IM PROUD TO BE A BREAD WINNER EITHER "CURSE" or "BLESSINGS"

This is the following things i should do para dili ma dissapoint.

1. Make the Best of Your Situation -  being the primary breadwinner might not be a bad thing. But if you hate your work, going to work can take every bit of your strength. You might not be able to kick your job to the curb, but you might be able to adjust how you work.

2. Be Grateful That Youre Able to Provide - It might not be your ideal situation, but the fact that youre able to provide is something to be proud of. What youre achieving is more than what some people can do for their families; and some couples would give anything to be able to survive on one income. Also, the decision to become the primary breadwinner might be exactly what your family needs at the present time

3.  Stand By Your Decision - If youre a working wife and/or mother and your husband earns considerably less, or stays home with the kids, others may criticize your choice and rob your joy. Dont let these naysayers dictate your happiness. If the both of you are perfectly okay with the decision, theres no reason to explain or defend the choice. Your role might not be normal for everyone else, but its your normal.

4. Know Your Limitations - Due to rising living costs and a mountain of other financial responsibilities on your shoulder, being the breadwinner can take every ounce of your energy and time. And when you add other obligations on top of everything, there might be little time in your schedule for self.

5. Take Care of Your Mind and Body - As the primary breadwinner, you might also feel pressure to succeed professionally. Challenging yourself and pushing the limits can open doors  but this shouldnt be at the expense of your health.

You might not be able to rid every stressor in your professional life. However, the way you take care of your mind and body impacts how well you deal with these stresses. For example, a regular exercise routine can increase the production of feel-good hormones and elevate your mood, which can help you cope with anxiety and stress. And since fatigue and tiredness can make us impatient and easily agitated, a good nights sleep can help you tackle the days stress.

6. Be inspired and Thanks to GOD for the daily blessing you had. THINK POSSITIVE Always and don't look back down.

----------


## chL0e

dili ko breadwinner pero most of the time, ako magbayad sa mga bills. wa man koi problem ana. happy ra jud ko makatabang

----------


## doeminic

I'd take more as a challenge, If I won't be the bread winner, Then who else will carry out the duty?

----------


## jinxequinox

> Greetings to all, i don't really think my name is necessary here because there are lots of fake spell casters out there and i just can't believe the level of scam going on here,i lost my Greg few months ago and did everything possible to get him back but proved abortive until a close friend of mine spoke to me about spell casting  and gave me the email address of Dr. Ajala and i decided to give him  a try and unbelievably to my surprise it actually worked and i can cheerfully announce to all out here that there are real spell casters but just outnumbered by the fake ones. Please try Dr. Ajala and i tell you there wont be regrets. Under 48 hour i got my Greg back and  i am get this good loving from my man then i think its worth it..his email is docalaja@aol.com
> Regards


unsan ni inyo MODUS?

----------


## Passport

> unsan ni inyo MODUS?


OT:

pls hit the Repost Post button boss... kana gamay nga triangle sa ubos sa post niya. scammer na.

most probably nigerian... docalaja is a kenyan or somewhere algeria thereabouts word.

----------


## SioDenz

So sa mga BreadWinner - UNSAY inyung EXPECTATIONS sa inyu ug sa inyung gipangBuhi  :Smiley:

----------


## redhot itlog

I expect nga naay deadline ang akong pagka-breadwinner. Sa mga dependent nako I expect them to fish on their own, talking about my bro and sis. I am all good with my parents na supportahan nako sila forever. 

Na hala my 2 cents!  :Smiley: 



> So sa mga BreadWinner - UNSAY inyung EXPECTATIONS sa inyu ug sa inyung gipangBuhi

----------


## redhot itlog

Well, still here and breadwinner pa rin. Walang katapusan and still do bisan sigeg whine about it. Can't help it, I love my family. Do you feel me? Whine if you do. hahaha!




> I expect nga naay deadline ang akong pagka-breadwinner. Sa mga dependent nako I expect them to fish on their own, talking about my bro and sis. I am all good with my parents na supportahan nako sila forever. 
> 
> Na hala my 2 cents!

----------


## redhot itlog

I been thinking about it too. Who else gonna do it. All my friends said, once ang tao nagigipit na, buang nalang daw dili mo strive to look for some alternative. But until now I can't watch or manage na I will let them get through those hardships. I mean ayaw ko silang magutom. Dili kaya sa konsensya. 




> I'd take more as a challenge, If I won't be the bread winner, Then who else will carry out the duty?

----------


## Rigor Mortis

I am bit disappointed kay in this point of my life I should have started saving / preparing for my future yet dli pde kay mutabang pas pamilya, I guess mao gyud nay culture nato. Pro akong plano puhon, d na nko buhaton sa akong mga anak, paningohaon nko na d ko magsalig skong anak pra mka.andam pud clag maau pra sa ilaha.

----------


## Lamusika

Same sa tubag nga naa sakong babaw hihi
btw, I supposed to save na unta pra pd sakong kaugalingon, my plans since college pa, ug sa umaabot pa, but I guess I have to wait pa more 5 years until mu 18 o mgkabuot nani among bunso, before I could live the life that I really want. Sometimes kapoy nah, ka giv.apon na ky instead of mutabang lng unta akong role, ako naman nuon ang nag alsa, w/c I find it unfair pd sa akong part but in the end, I realized that for as long as they need me. I'll stay.

----------


## burgersteak

Yes and I'm tired of this sh**. Sometimes I blame my mom of her wrong decisions why we end up like this and now I carry all the burden but I love them that's why I am willing to sacrifice my happiness just for them.

 @*iampaul07* @*luff101* mao ni rason nga magsingle forever ra ko  :Cheesy:

----------


## luff101

> Yes and I'm tired of this sh**. Sometimes I blame my mom of her wrong decisions why we end up like this and now I carry all the burden but I love them that's why I am willing to sacrifice my happiness just for them.
> 
>  @*iampaul07* @*luff101* mao ni rason nga magsingle forever ra ko


Sounds like an excuse to me.. hahahaha

For me, being the breadwinner has nothing to do with my status. I'm single by choice and not because of my responsibility. hehehe  :Smiley:

----------


## iampaul07

> Yes and I'm tired of this sh**. Sometimes I blame my mom of her wrong decisions why we end up like this and now I carry all the burden but I love them that's why I am willing to sacrifice my happiness just for them.
> 
>  @*iampaul07* @*luff101* mao ni rason nga magsingle forever ra ko


i understand your situation, trust me. i know how it is  :smiley:  pero shifting to another status won't mean you're leaving them behind. for sure naa jud gamay labi na sa financial state. and that's what mr. right should do right?! being there for you, not only you but also your family. so don't make the current event a reason nga ma single forever  :smiley:  so payr na.. himaya na ng nag linya dha  :smiley:

----------


## joziliciousbelle

> i understand your situation, trust me. i know how it is  pero shifting to another status won't mean you're leaving them behind. for sure naa jud gamay labi na sa financial state. and that's what mr. right should do right?! being there for you, not only you but also your family. so don't make the current event a reason nga ma single forever  so payr na.. himaya na ng nag linya dha


Super agree kong @*iampaul07* Marj @*burgersteak* If the right guy comes i know for sure madawat niya imong responsibility as a breadwinner. Basin di c Meroy nana @*xetorkaiba* yeeee hehehe

----------


## burgersteak

> Super agree kong @*iampaul07* Marj @*burgersteak* If the right guy comes i know for sure madawat niya imong responsibility as a breadwinner. Basin di c Meroy nana @*xetorkaiba* yeeee hehehe


We'll see.  :Smiley:  Hahaha ayaw anah mam joz kay magjelly si @*Lamusika*  :2funny:

----------


## Lamusika

Ahaha dli eyy support keuu ko ninyo ni  @*xetorkaiba*  @*burgersteak* .. , nana mn koy akoa.. so kamo ny mas bagay na bagay, ey na pugngi marj, haha


Ont: As a breadwinner of the family, I know how tough it is .. from my past 'til present life.. what I am living now is a promise, A promise that i dunno f I can make it, but still I'm trying to achieve. (Sigh)

----------


## wire

sometimes i felt disappointed sometimes heartwarming. depende kung saputon ko.. hahaha!

labi na dili magtinarong ug skwela imong mga gisustentuan... mag yawa yawa najud ko. "Hala pangundang mo ug skwela mga yawaaa!" hahahaa!

----------


## burgersteak

> Ahaha dli eyy support keuu ko ninyo ni   @*xetorkaiba*  @*burgersteak* .. , nana mn koy akoa.. so kamo ny mas bagay na bagay, ey na pugngi marj, haha
> 
> 
> Ont: As a breadwinner of the family, I know how tough it is .. from my past 'til present life.. what I am living now is a promise, A promise that i dunno f I can make it, but still I'm trying to achieve. (Sigh)


Makahilak man sad ta popcorn ani @*Lamusika* oi.  :cry: 
OnT: Yeah, TOUGH gyud. Breadwinners are the ones who are willing to sacrifice just for their family. 

OT: Naa naman sad koy ako @*Lamusika*. Haha. Makakita ra na laen @*xetorkaiba*.  :Cheesy:

----------


## xetorkaiba

> Super agree kong @*iampaul07* Marj @*burgersteak* If the right guy comes i know for sure madawat niya imong responsibility as a breadwinner. Basin di c Meroy nana @*xetorkaiba* yeeee hehehe


hahahahhh nadawit na naman ang pangalan ko dito  :Cheesy:  hahahah

OnT: ma breadwinner ko or dili mo hatag man gihapon ko halos tanan sweldo, hahaha paeta aning but.an ta dah  :2funny:

----------


## Lamusika

> Makahilak man sad ta popcorn ani @*Lamusika* oi. 
> OnT: Yeah, TOUGH gyud. Breadwinners are the ones who are willing to sacrifice just for their family. 
> 
> OT: Naa naman sad koy ako @*Lamusika*. Haha. Makakita ra na laen @*xetorkaiba*.



Apir ta bi  :Cheesy:  ... Eldest pud d i ka  :Huh: 
lageh ey paet jd keu, dghan pa unta kog angay ipursue, dreams, goals to achieve but nasangit mn kos responsibilidad sa pamilya ey, w/c is d unta angay, after studying unta suppose to be mu help lng sa parents sa uban nato siblings, dli ky mura nman nuon ug kita ang nipuli pagkaginikanan (kita(I mean ako hihi) ang gabuhi)  :Smiley: 
mao ng tough jud, we need to sacrifice pud but somehow it's a matter of choice until what extent ta anaa nla, @*burgersteak* di forever nga magsalig cla nmu gal, someday you'll have or build your own family too... I guess it's about how we balance life,balance our happiness and responsibility. Balance yourself sa mga butang nga makalipay nmu, If happy ka as a breadwinner dn you can make it forever, If not, I guess you need, I mean we have to do some twists in our life to see our better self. For sure walang katapusang wants jud nah, mao ng better think about the changes and what we can do not just for them but for own good pd. (jowk ra marj) hehehe

----------


## burgersteak

> Apir ta bi  ... Eldest pud d i ka 
> lageh ey paet jd keu, dghan pa unta kog angay ipursue, dreams, goals to achieve but nasangit mn kos responsibilidad sa pamilya ey, w/c is d unta angay, after studying unta suppose to be mu help lng sa parents sa uban nato siblings, dli ky mura nman nuon ug kita ang nipuli pagkaginikanan (kita(I mean ako hihi) ang gabuhi) 
> mao ng tough jud, we need to sacrifice pud but somehow it's a matter of choice until what extent ta anaa nla, @*burgersteak* di forever nga magsalig cla nmu gal, someday you'll have or build your own family too... I guess it's about how we balance life,balance our happiness and responsibility. Balance yourself sa mga butang nga makalipay nmu, If happy ka as a breadwinner dn you can make it forever, If not, I guess you need, I mean we have to do some twists in our life to see our better self. For sure walang katapusang wants jud nah, mao ng better think about the changes and what we can do not just for them but for own good pd. (jowk ra marj) hehehe


Taasa sa reply oi, nalumos kog binasahay.  :2funny: 

On a serious note, yeah you have a point. We can't blame our parents about it(partly). I believe they did their best including my mom to put a food on the table, dress us, make our life comfortable and provide us what we want and need but there are some circumstances that we can't control. Hence, we ended up like this. Our father is nowhere the be found ever since so I'm the one who carries the burden. Our parents don't want us to be like this. As to what extent? As long as I can. I am willing to sacrifice my own happiness just for them except for my career.  :grin:  This will end soon when my brother finishes college in which will happen 12 years from now. A long way to go. It is okay with me if I will not be able to create my own family as long as I'm successful in my career otherwise bigti.  :2funny: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Apir ta bi  ... Eldest pud d i ka 
> lageh ey paet jd keu, dghan pa unta kog angay ipursue, dreams, goals to achieve but nasangit mn kos responsibilidad sa pamilya ey, w/c is d unta angay, after studying unta suppose to be mu help lng sa parents sa uban nato siblings, dli ky mura nman nuon ug kita ang nipuli pagkaginikanan (kita(I mean ako hihi) ang gabuhi) 
> mao ng tough jud, we need to sacrifice pud but somehow it's a matter of choice until what extent ta anaa nla, @*burgersteak* di forever nga magsalig cla nmu gal, someday you'll have or build your own family too... I guess it's about how we balance life,balance our happiness and responsibility. Balance yourself sa mga butang nga makalipay nmu, If happy ka as a breadwinner dn you can make it forever, If not, I guess you need, I mean we have to do some twists in our life to see our better self. For sure walang katapusang wants jud nah, mao ng better think about the changes and what we can do not just for them but for own good pd. (jowk ra marj) hehehe


Taasa sa reply oi, nalumos kog binasahay.  :2funny: 

On a serious note, yeah you have a point. We can't blame our parents about it(partly). I believe they did their best including my mom to put a food on the table, dress us, make our life comfortable and provide us what we want and need but there are some circumstances that we can't control. Hence, we ended up like this. Our father is nowhere the be found ever since so I'm the one who carries the burden. Our parents don't want us to be like this. As to what extent? As long as I can. I am willing to sacrifice my own happiness just for them except for my career.  :grin:  This will end soon when my brother finishes college in which will happen 12 years from now. A long way to go. It is okay with me if I will not be able to create my own family as long as I'm successful in my career otherwise bigti.  :2funny:

----------


## Lamusika

> Taasa sa reply oi, nalumos kog binasahay. 
> 
> On a serious note, yeah you have a point. We can't blame our parents about it(partly). I believe they did their best including my mom to put a food on the table, dress us, make our life comfortable and provide us what we want and need but there are some circumstances that we can't control. Hence, we ended up like this. Our father is nowhere the be found ever since so I'm the one who carries the burden. Our parents don't want us to be like this. As to what extent? As long as I can. I am willing to sacrifice my own happiness just for them except for my career.  This will end soon when my brother finishes college in which will happen 12 years from now. A long way to go. It is okay with me if I will not be able to create my own family as long as I'm successful in my career otherwise bigti. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Taasa sa reply oi, nalumos kog binasahay. 
> ...


agree ko nimo hihihih .. mypa ka 12 yrs from now, duha pa gani ning akoa mga hyskul pa  :Cheesy:  ... nyway, willing to give.up tanan jd sah ? bsta di lng ang career hekhek

----------


## luff101

> agree ko nimo hihihih .. mypa ka 12 yrs from now, duha pa gani ning akoa mga hyskul pa  ... nyway, willing to give.up tanan jd sah ? bsta di lng ang career hekhek


Ang mga kiat naa dri nag tapuk. Pagpuyo mo b! hahaha  :2funny: 

Sa tinouray lang d man jud responsibility nimo nga mo support sa imo family kay responsibility sa parents nga mo provide sa needs sa ila anak. Naa ra man jud na nimo kung mo hatag ka or dili..

Dili man necessary nga willing ka mo give up sa imo happiness para sa imo family. You deserve a life, you deserve someone after all the hardships and sacrifices you made. hehehe

For me this is still a good excuse to escape from reality.  :Smiley:

----------


## burgersteak

> Ang mga kiat naa dri nag tapuk. Pagpuyo mo b! hahaha 
> 
> Sa tinouray lang d man jud responsibility nimo nga mo support sa imo family kay responsibility sa parents nga mo provide sa needs sa ila anak. Naa ra man jud na nimo kung mo hatag ka or dili..
> 
> Dili man necessary nga willing ka mo give up sa imo happiness para sa imo family. You deserve a life, you deserve someone after all the hardships and sacrifices you made. hehehe
> 
> For me this is still a good excuse to escape from reality.


Pakitkita ko b! Haha  :2funny: 

Yeah its not our responsibility to support our family because its our parents obligation but if we don't support them then who? Can you dare seeing them starving to death? Me, i can't. Dle sad ko katulog ug tarong kung ako naglipay2x sigeg pamalit akong gusto niya sila walay bag-o. lol. They are my happiness too.

I have a life, I'm still doing what I want, I can still buy what I need but sila jud akong unahon before myself.

Wala man sad ko nagdamgo, mao lng jud ni ang reality.  :grin:

----------


## Lamusika

> Ang mga kiat naa dri nag tapuk. Pagpuyo mo b! hahaha 
> 
> Sa tinouray lang d man jud responsibility nimo nga mo support sa imo family kay responsibility sa parents nga mo provide sa needs sa ila anak. Naa ra man jud na nimo kung mo hatag ka or dili..
> 
> Dili man necessary nga willing ka mo give up sa imo happiness para sa imo family. You deserve a life, you deserve someone after all the hardships and sacrifices you made. hehehe
> 
> For me this is still a good excuse to escape from reality.


ayayyy kinsy kiAt dukelz ka run!  :Cheesy:  hekhek

Ont: This is reality , they're my responsibility and I cannot escape from it. , .. wish kulang matog nya magdamgo nlng ..  :Cheesy:

----------


## luff101

> Pakitkita ko b! Haha 
> 
> Yeah its not our responsibility to support our family because its our parents obligation but if we don't support them then who? Can you dare seeing them starving to death? Me, i can't. Dle sad ko katulog ug tarong kung ako naglipay2x sigeg pamalit akong gusto niya sila walay bag-o. lol. They are my happiness too.
> 
> I have a life, I'm still doing what I want, I can still buy what I need but sila jud akong unahon before myself.
> 
> Wala man sad ko nagdamgo, mao lng jud ni ang reality.


By the time wala pa ka nahimong breadwinner kinsay nagpakaon nila? Did they starve to death? 

Oh naa ra man d i na, Kung si meroy  @*xetorkaiba* willing mo support sa imong pagka breadwinner. Then go.. hahahah  :2funny: 
Dili man pud guro na maka apekto sa imong pagka breadwinner ang pag uyab2x, as long as clean ang intention sa guy and willing mo support nimo.

burgersteak and xetorkaiba, sakalan nah.. esti kasalan nah. ahahahah  :2funny: 

- - - Updated - - -




> ayayyy kinsy kiAt dukelz ka run!  hekhek
> 
> Ont: This is reality , they're my responsibility and I cannot escape from it. , .. wish kulang matog nya magdamgo nlng ..


Lamusuka! hahahaha  :2funny: 

Kahibaw ko nga reality nang breadwinner thing pero kanang being single kay tungod sa breadwinner ka mao nay escape from reality. hehehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## burgersteak

> By the time wala pa ka nahimong breadwinner kinsay nagpakaon nila? Did they starve to death? 
> 
> Oh naa ra man d i na, Kung si meroy @*xetorkaiba* willing mo support sa imong pagka breadwinner. Then go.. hahahah 
> Dili man pud guro na maka apekto sa imong pagka breadwinner ang pag uyab2x, as long as clean ang intention sa guy and willing mo support nimo.
> 
> burgersteak and xetorkaiba, sakalan nah.. esti kasalan nah. ahahahah


Dawata nlng gud nga buotan mi pagkaanak  :2funny: 

My mom attempted to help me, find a job but due to the family problems we have then wala. Anyways this all started when their company closed. I am a breadwinner for 3 years already. 

Lols. Ok let say mosupport ang guy sa akong family, pangutana forever kaha na siya mosupport thinking that magkaanak pa mi? Maayo sa tanan panahon mosabot siya but if dle what now?

Dle btaw. Did I say that? Minyo ra man ako gihisgutan. Naguyab2x sad ko oi. Haha. Puro long term. Charing.  :2funny: 

It's hard to understand us, when you're not in our shoes. Lucky for you kay dle ka breadwinner.  :Cheesy:

----------


## primostasis

dle ko sure kung breadwinner ang tawag sa ako-a since wala man koy manghud or unsba ba na ... ako is perme kog mag hatag og kwarta sa akong ginikanan para gasto-onon og uban pang bayronon..  but naa koy koy cousin nga ako ang ga pa eskwela nga since sya may nahimung maid sa among balay ... og wala ko ma disappoint since dako man og grades ako cousin (kay ako man perme check upon hahaha ) so maka ingon jud ka nga nag tarong jud sya.. until i found out nga wala niya gi bayad kwarta nga gi hatag sa akong mama 
( nga gi hatag nako sa akong mama ) para sa iyang pag eskwela .. may nlang dle pa kaayo dako ang bayaranan .. madalag pag solbad .. im a bit disspointed for helping my cousin .. but never jud kung ma go-ol for helping my family

----------


## luff101

> Dawata nlng gud nga buotan mi pagkaanak 
> 
> My mom attempted to help me, find a job but due to the family problems we have then wala. Anyways this all started when their company closed. I am a breadwinner for 3 years already. 
> 
> Lols. Ok let say mosupport ang guy sa akong family, pangutana forever kaha na siya mosupport thinking that magkaanak pa mi? Maayo sa tanan panahon mosabot siya but if dle what now?
> 
> Dle btaw. Did I say that? Minyo ra man ako gihisgutan. Naguyab2x sad ko oi. Haha. Puro long term. Charing. 
> 
> It's hard to understand us, when you're not in our shoes. Lucky for you kay dle ka breadwinner.


O oi, sa ako na gi ingon nga true ang intention sa guy and willing mo support sa imong pagka breadwinner. Pick  the right guy. ayaw sige ug uyab2x dha... hahaha


hahaha... I've been a breadwinner eversince. Katong nag college ko maikog mangayo ug money sa ako parents kay kahibaw ko sa amo sitwasyon. Kung naay mga summer jobs before mo summer jobs tawn ko, despite sa akong lawas nga pwerting dauta. 

By the time ni graduate ko ug college and nag work. I've been supporting my family financially. Ako 2 ka manghud akoy nagpaskwela up till now nga nag graduate na lang sila, mag hatagan gihapon ko financially both my parents and my bros(pero panagsa ra, kana rang naay date.. hahahah) pero eversince wala man jud ko naka feel ana inyo na feel. 

wala sad jud ko naka feel nga naa koy gi sacrifice para nila. For me lang ha, i set my own goals. Makatabang sa akong family is part of my goal. 

Excited nako this coming 2016 kay another goal napud. Yay!  :Smiley:

----------


## burgersteak

> O oi, sa ako na gi ingon nga true ang intention sa guy and willing mo support sa imong pagka breadwinner. Pick  the right guy. ayaw sige ug uyab2x dha... hahaha
> 
> 
> hahaha... I've been a breadwinner eversince. Katong nag college ko maikog mangayo ug money sa ako parents kay kahibaw ko sa amo sitwasyon. Kung naay mga summer jobs before mo summer jobs tawn ko, despite sa akong lawas nga pwerting dauta. 
> 
> By the time ni graduate ko ug college and nag work. I've been supporting my family financially. Ako 2 ka manghud akoy nagpaskwela up till now nga nag graduate na lang sila, mag hatagan gihapon ko financially both my parents and my bros(pero panagsa ra, kana rang naay date.. hahahah) pero eversince wala man jud ko naka feel ana inyo na feel. 
> 
> wala sad jud ko naka feel nga naa koy gi sacrifice para nila. For me lang ha, i set my own goals. Makatabang sa akong family is part of my goal. 
> 
> Excited nako this coming 2016 kay another goal napud. Yay!


Naa siguro pero pangitaon, maayo sad ug makataghap kog pili.  :2funny:  

Really? Naa siguro work imo mama ug papa. Ako kay ako tanan as in tanan. Kuwang gae akong sweldo, mao btaw nangita kog laen ug akong manghod gnahan magpilot sa lubi, moabroad jud ko ani.  :grin: 
Depende ra man sad gud na sa situation sa inyo family ug sa imo pagkabreadwinner. Ok2x man gud mi kahimtang sauna, nya karon akon nalang sweldo saligan. Wala na jud laen.  :Cheesy: 

So if wala ka kafeel ug ingon ana, then lucky for you. I set my own goals too.  :Smiley:  We all have it man siguro.

----------


## luff101

> Naa siguro pero pangitaon, maayo sad ug makataghap kog pili.  
> 
> Really? Naa siguro work imo mama ug papa. Ako kay ako tanan as in tanan. Kuwang gae akong sweldo, mao btaw nangita kog laen ug akong manghod gnahan magpilot sa lubi, moabroad jud ko ani. 
> Depende ra man sad gud na sa situation sa inyo family ug sa imo pagkabreadwinner. Ok2x man gud mi kahimtang sauna, nya karon akon nalang sweldo saligan. Wala na jud laen. 
> 
> So if wala ka kafeel ug ingon ana, then lucky for you. I set my own goals too.  We all have it man siguro.



Dili naka mistil mangita oi kay naana si meroy. hahaha  :Cheesy: 

UU, naay work ako parents pero ilang sweldo kulang ra palit tambal. akoa ra gihapon bayad sa monthly expenses.

Depende ra jud na sa imo monthly income and monthly expenses sa imo family.

----------


## xetorkaiba

> Dili naka mistil mangita oi kay naana si meroy. hahaha 
> 
> UU, naay work ako parents pero ilang sweldo kulang ra palit tambal. akoa ra gihapon bayad sa monthly expenses.
> 
> Depende ra jud na sa imo monthly income and monthly expenses sa imo family.


hahah nadawit na naman ang pangalan ko dito T_T

----------


## lloyd_joy

me, I'm not disappointed... happy ra ko na nag support as akoang family... and in return, gi hatagan man pud ko'g daghan grasya gikan sa Taas... so, akoa pud na share ang blessings sa akoang mga relatives... the more, the merrier... so, happy all... hehehehe...

----------


## Palos

Me, I'm not disappointed.  Ako ang nagpa school sa ako manghud ky na hold iya scholarship nya ako nag gasto sa balay nya meds para sa ako papa nga na stroke. Usahay mang laag mi i try to spoil them sometimes. Yet naka tigum rmn ghapon ko bisan ginagmay  :Smiley:  supportive ra sd kaayo ako uyab sa pag tabang nq sa ako pamilya  :Smiley:   Lisud jd tuod nga kita breadwinner pero dapat mn  :Smiley:  if ato supportaan ug sacripisyohan ato pamilya grasyahan rmn pd tas ginoo  :Wink:  ky d mn ta niya pasagdan  :Smiley:

----------


## volatile8

I'm not. Ma disappoint ra ko kung ma short ko kay for sure ang savings na pud sa akong manghud ang makwa.an...savings para sa iyang pang college next year pero ok ra man as they say God will provide...  :Smiley:

----------


## quackneat

Hangak lang kaayo but its okay kaya ra  :Smiley:

----------


## Lamusika

hmmm dili man but somehow, I always think about what if's.
What if ako na lng sana ang youngest.  :Smiley: 
Nyway, okay rman pd maging breadwinner , pildihon pd lageh ta sa ka stress ... hays, waley na keu ang beauty but still worthy mn pd sa umaabot if makita nmu imong pinaghirapan.

----------


## zHun

sure lage mo dria nga kamo ang breadwinner? hehe

----------


## yufa333

oki rman, basta di lng jud ko ma zero wai blema nah.. pero ug ma short.. hastang katula nlng jud.. mu katol gud apil ang di dapat mo katol hahaha..

----------


## vicks_uzer

Nindot ang pagka-breadwinner. 
Naay purpose akong work. 
Ang nakapait lang 
1.) magsalig na, bisag naa nay laing pamilya
2.) kung mabadlongan rag gamay, ingnon daun kag buyboyan, isipan, dawo. 
3.) makalimot ang pamilya sa sakripisyo nga imong gibuhat. Mao pay masuko di tagaan. Lami ingnon baga'ag nawong. 

Karon, akong papa na lang akong atimanonon. bahala na ang mga igsoon. human nakog responsibilidad nila. 

What I've learned? 
-nindot ang pagka-breadwinner kay it becomes your purpose and your life; Morag you need them to be dependent on you because it is self-fulfilling.
-nindot ning give until it hurts;
-pero ayaw kalimti imong kaugalingon
-think: generosity ba na ang imong gibuhat or are you giving in to their manipulation? To be called a good son/daughter/brother/sister really worth in exchange of dependent, manipulative family members?

----------


## redhot itlog

Bread winner lang gihapaon but dakogn pasalamat kay daghan nabulahan. So far, gamay nalang akong dependent kay ang uban naay na trabaho. Qoute of the day: Teach them how to fish not to feed them everyday of their life.  :Smiley: 





> Nindot ang pagka-breadwinner. 
> Naay purpose akong work. 
> Ang nakapait lang 
> 1.) magsalig na, bisag naa nay laing pamilya
> 2.) kung mabadlongan rag gamay, ingnon daun kag buyboyan, isipan, dawo. 
> 3.) makalimot ang pamilya sa sakripisyo nga imong gibuhat. Mao pay masuko di tagaan. Lami ingnon baga'ag nawong. 
> 
> Karon, akong papa na lang akong atimanonon. bahala na ang mga igsoon. human nakog responsibilidad nila. 
> 
> ...

----------


## neversaydie

It is not disappointing, it is even fulfilling when you can provide the needs of your family. What's disappointing, when time comes and you are having a hard time looking for ways on how to sustain the needs.

----------


## janchan

- - - Updated - - -




> People torment me to no end kung ngano wala pako anak. Most of them nga Pinoys would tell me, "panganak na oi, kung wala ka'y anak, kinsa nalang mag gam nimo inig katiguwang nimo?"
> 
> Lagot ko ana nga reason gyud, minus kaayo.




Kudos to you,  :Smiley: 

totally agree sa imo point of view.

----------


## ghostie2472

It's not a disappointing thing to be one. Gali lang kay sometimes it takes a toll on you kay dili na nimo ma enjoy ang imong hinaguan kay naa tanan sa imong pamilya.

----------


## redhot itlog

Dissapointing na may fullfilment. I mean bisag abuso na minsan, padala gihapon kay maluoy ka sa ilang kahimtang. 




> It's not a disappointing thing to be one. Gali lang kay sometimes it takes a toll on you kay dili na nimo ma enjoy ang imong hinaguan kay naa tanan sa imong pamilya.

----------


## dualbishop

That's why kamong mga anak karon ug mahimo namong ginikanan maningkamot pag au aron di na knhanlan magpabuhi pa sa anak pagkatigulang.

----------


## JamPretty0930

I don't at all think it is disappointing. Heavy lang. Stressful pero fulfilling man sad dba?

----------


## redhot itlog

Yes its stressful gyud and yet fulfilling. Alam mo yung feeling na kahit wala ka na basta meron lang sila, okay na sa imoha. Happy kaayo ka, di ba!





> I don't at all think it is disappointing. Heavy lang. Stressful pero fulfilling man sad dba?

----------


## sakurai999

50/50 kaayo ang feeling.
50 % happy
50% pwede maghatag sad ko sakong self.

pero ang bottom line you work para nila sila imong inspiration, siguro maabot sa point na ma disappoint kay imbis naa pa capability na makalihok and maka help sila wa sila initiate ana para matabangan ka. sa kana lang siguro. But at the end of the day sila imong gi ulian sila imong Pamilya and sila imong inspiration.

----------


## elvishtattoo

Not at all. I am a wife and ako ang ga work karon. Me and my husband both worked.
Then mo grade 1 na among baby girl. We talked it over. Dako kau nga factor sa decision ang security and safety sa among mga anak, especially nga lain2 sila ug school. I told him I am willing to stay and take care of the children. Then he said gikapoy na pud siya ug work, so he will try staying at home. Daghan siya advantages kay ako mismo, dili ko mabalaka sa among balay because I know that he will take care of things at home. Ako pud sa akong bahin, trabaho ug sakto, mag gahin jud ug time and effort para sa mga anak ug panahon para sa bana. I check with my husband every now and then kung kumusta siya nga naa ra siya sa balay. So far, chill ug carry pman daw. So, satisfied ra jud ko nga ako nag work.

----------


## barbee

It becomes disappointing when you know they are capable of finding ways to support the family and they are not doing anything. some people are just too lazy. They want to receive and receive, they want a comfortable life by letting others provide for all their needs...yung umaasa lang talaga sa iba. very stressful when you do all the sacrificing and they benefit from it..every salary day. but kudos to you for being hardworking. Pray that all will be well.

----------


## redhot itlog

I know a lot of us are in this never ending cycle. Kasi Filipino tayo, mapagmahal at maalaga sa ating pamilya. Sila muna bago tayo it what makes us happy bisan disapointed ka, stress ka, pordoy naka. Sige lang ng sige bahala na si Lord sa atin. Specially now its Christmas a time to give. Nakakaiyak naman, home away from home. saya kaya ng Christmas sa atin. 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year sa lahat!!!

----------


## gwap0

Ana man gyud na ang pamilya, magtinabangay.. no need to be disappointed

----------


## Lamusika

Oh yah! coz right now na feel na nako ang ka heavy d i sa responsibility hahays

----------


## CareToChat

winner sa kaon og bread  :Cheesy:

----------


## fireheart

In my case, Im the middle child and I am the bread winner of my family  :Smiley:  I am happy to help them, sa akong situation dli naku responsibility na buhion akong family but I chose to. Disappointed? a big YES but to my siblings dli as a bread winner.. after ko ni graduate sa college, wala nakoi lain g think but to help my siblings makahuman ug skwela. I worked for them, feed them, and everything.. I even decided to work abroad ky ni daku ang needs sa akong family.. sent them to nice Universities diri sa City, pero I dont think g value nila akong sacrifices for them. 4 Younger siblings that Im trying to send to college out of 4 wala pa ng graduate ky halos puros ligoy  :Sad:

----------


## dinero

ako, dili man ko disappointed
i only am able to give what i can give and nothing more
so nakat-on ra ako pamilya og sigu-sigo

----------


## ace101

remind nlng nila na di sayon mangita kwarta. advice nila nga maningkamot sila para sa ila kaugalingon.

----------


## MS.BUMBAY

Wala man noon pero bug at gyod na responsibilidad na. Usahay kapoyan lang.

----------


## b1 huck

Taas kaayo akong respeto sa mga breadwinners...

----------


## maiden_asj

dili ko breadwinner sa amung pamilya pero naay times na sa ako mangayog financial akong mama og akong mga igsuon..
Pero dili man ko ma-disappoint.. Malipay raman ka makatabang sa imung pamilya..

bisan gane mga ka-pritso ni mama na mahal na kaayo.. mag-yawyaw ko niya pero paliton raman gihapon nako kay kabalo ko diha malipay akong mama  :Cheesy:

----------


## ondoy

dili kay mkabalo nka unsaon nimo ug paningkamot

----------


## Kicky

Walay problema nako mo tabang sa ako pamilya pero kung abusohon naman lang sad kung ako nalang tanan gasto nya wala nay para akoang matigum para sad sa akong future, aw magbuwag me ngita silag ilang kwarta.

----------


## jerzx777

Wala ko ka experienced kay youngest man ko, pero ang pagtabang sa family naa gyud na sa ato culture isip usa ka Pinoy. . . Pero angay nako mutabang lang ta sa dapat tabanganan pero dili sa tanan panahon. kung ang parents gulang na or naa pay gagmay na manghod. .. pero kung dagku na na pwede na mangita ug work siguro kabalo nasad sila mutindong sa ila kaugalingon na tiil .. dili sad maayo magsalig nalang ..

----------


## redhot itlog

> Wala ko ka experienced kay youngest man ko, pero ang pagtabang sa family naa gyud na sa ato culture isip usa ka Pinoy. . . Pero angay nako mutabang lang ta sa dapat tabanganan pero dili sa tanan panahon. kung ang parents gulang na or naa pay gagmay na manghod. .. pero kung dagku na na pwede na mangita ug work siguro kabalo nasad sila mutindong sa ila kaugalingon na tiil .. dili sad maayo magsalig nalang ..


"mutindong sa ila kaugalingon na tiil .. dili sad maayo magsalig nalang" kanindot sa imong quote. i love to see this but for now wala pa man gyud oi. di man pud gyud ka katan-aw nila na magkalisud. life's so hard but happy gihapon.  :Smiley:

----------


## SoInLuv

NEVER... though i am the one providing the family financially i get all the support i need to get thru. So, laban lang tah dihang dapita.

----------


## dimple13

no not at all. self fulfilling gali.  :Smiley:

----------


## noy

kung well appreciated imung efforts kay fulfilling, otherwise it will be disappointing and frustrating.

----------


## redhot itlog

> kung well appreciated imung efforts kay fulfilling, otherwise it will be disappointing and frustrating.


korek! but the idea of never ending cycle is what bothers me. until when? hopefully, soon na. hahaha!

----------


## munchy88

I’m not totally the breadwinner but I contribute a little bit here and there. I give when I can and when I have extra. Pero ang uban gasalig na, bisan naa nay kaugalingon pamilya. Hatagan og gamay nga negosyo, nawala ra kay, dli kabalo momanage. Tabangan sa pagprocess sa ilang papeles para makaabroad, wala lang gihapon  nahitabo, either nasangit sa medical or nabuntis.. Ikaduha ko nga kamagwangan. So, yeah. I’m a little disappointed and discouraged.

----------


## noliverh

Sauna nakadungog ko sa akong maguwang nga iya giingnan akong Tatay: "Obligasyon sa ginikanan ang pagbuhi sa iyang anak... dli obligasyon sa anak ang pagbuhi ug ginikanan..." naglagot ko sa akong maguwang sauna nga sangko sa langit akong kasilag didto kaniya. Pero karon nga nahimo na kong ginikan sa akong mga anak, nakaingon ko nga sakto pud diay to akong maguwang sauna... Kung ang atong ginikanan sauna wala magtudlo nato ug saktong pamalakad sa kwarta, ikaw karon nga nakahibaw na unsaon pagpamalakad sa kwarta, imong obligasyon isip usa ka ginikanan ngadto sa imong mga anak ang pagtudlo sa saktong pamalakad para sila mismo dili na magsalig sa ilang mga anak puhon.

Dili investments ang mga anak.
We should cut that cycle.
Kung financially educated ang pamilya, walay ginikanan nga magsalig sa mga anak. Then the cycle continues...

Yes. disappointed ko kung mahimo kung breadwinner sa akong mga ginikanan. Pero kung sa akong mga anak, I am their breadwinner. My children should do the same with my grandchildren.

Again, dapat financially educated ang tibook pamilya... peace...

----------


## aldrin89

bread winner pud ko mao na reason wala pako ga minyo bsan gamay nalang kulang molapas na ko sa kalendaryo. At first frustration akong na feel, like kanindot unta kung ang imong sweldo naa ra gyud nimo padung, How I wish. Pero ako na realize, tigulang na akong ginikanan ug wala sila lain maduolan kundi kami ra ilang mga anak. Pero sige lang, keep living lang ghapon.

----------


## noliverh

> bread winner pud ko mao na reason wala pako ga minyo bsan gamay nalang kulang molapas na ko sa kalendaryo. At first frustration akong na feel, like kanindot unta kung ang imong sweldo naa ra gyud nimo padung, How I wish. Pero ako na realize, tigulang na akong ginikanan ug wala sila lain maduolan kundi kami ra ilang mga anak. Pero sige lang, keep living lang ghapon.


Kung ikaw napud puhon boss... ikaw napud ang mahimong ginikanan... unya matigulang na ka... ganahan ka ikaw napud ang atimanon sa imong anak unya dli pud maminyo tungod kay naa pa ka nga ilang ginikanan? ang imong nabati karon, mabati pud na puhon sa imong mga anak... 
hehehe... mao nga kita sa atong panahon karon dapat maputol nana nga cycle. unsaon? magpundo ug dako2x para sa atong katigulangon nga dili magdepende sa atong mga anak puhon... unsaon? naay daghan matudlo nato ana... kung willing lng pud ka magpatudlo... hehehe... educate nato ato kaugalingon... dili educate sa schooling kay ang skwelahan mismo wala nagtudlo nato ug Financial Education... hehehe...

----------


## aldrin89

> Kung ikaw napud puhon boss... ikaw napud ang mahimong ginikanan... unya matigulang na ka... ganahan ka ikaw napud ang atimanon sa imong anak unya dli pud maminyo tungod kay naa pa ka nga ilang ginikanan? ang imong nabati karon, mabati pud na puhon sa imong mga anak... 
> hehehe... mao nga kita sa atong panahon karon dapat maputol nana nga cycle. unsaon? magpundo ug dako2x para sa atong katigulangon nga dili magdepende sa atong mga anak puhon... unsaon? naay daghan matudlo nato ana... kung willing lng pud ka magpatudlo... hehehe... educate nato ato kaugalingon... dili educate sa schooling kay ang skwelahan mismo wala nagtudlo nato ug Financial Education... hehehe...


Kana imong gi sulti boss dugay nana nako na desisyonan nga dili gyud nako pagastohon akong anak puhon (unta wala) para magpabuhi nako, maningkamot ko ug akoa ra ug dili magpabuhi. Usa pud na sa rason nga wala pud koy plano mag anak anak. Ako na pud gi sultian akong uyab karon nga mao gyud na akong plano, pwedi ra xa mo biya nako kung gnahan man gani xa ug anak, basta ako, as much as possible dili ko ganahan manganak. 
Dapat usbon gyud ang mindset nato.

----------


## byruz

> Sometimes, kay mag depende naman lang nimo tanan. 
> Like it's a never ending story. How do you stop it?


No, but sometimes mag lisod sd ko kai ga tuo mn sila nag dakog kog sweldo hahahaha.. di na lng ko pahalata basta para nila..

----------


## noliverh

> Kana imong gi sulti boss dugay nana nako na desisyonan nga dili gyud nako pagastohon akong anak puhon (unta wala) para magpabuhi nako, maningkamot ko ug akoa ra ug dili magpabuhi. Usa pud na sa rason nga wala pud koy plano mag anak anak. Ako na pud gi sultian akong uyab karon nga mao gyud na akong plano, pwedi ra xa mo biya nako kung gnahan man gani xa ug anak, basta ako, as much as possible dili ko ganahan manganak. 
> Dapat usbon gyud ang mindset nato.


mao bah boss... ok ra diay sa imo uyab karon... sakto jud ka boss, naa jud dapat usbon sa ato mindset... hehehe.

----------


## pohpay

My dad died years ago so being the oldest child, the responsibilty falls on me when it comes to taking care of the family. It’s not an easy task. Musaka gyud akong dugo when they keep asking me for money like i shit golden eggs every minute. I may seem like an ungrateful child but my mom didn’t do shit for me when i was growing up. But somehow i can’t just whisk her off of my life like that. She’s still my mom. I find it hard to get things for myself because I always end up thinking, “oh i’d rather send this extra money back home.” It became a routine. A sad one. I honestly dread it sometimes but i have no choice. I was hoping that my brother would somehow help me carry this burden in my back but unsaon nakapabuntis man ang amaw. Piskot! But my sister is about to graduate from college so I’m feeling optimistic about that part.

----------


## manoy15

> My dad died years ago so being the oldest kid, the responsibilty falls on me when it comes to taking care of the family. It’s not an easy task. Musaka gyud akong dugo when they keep asking me for money like i shit golden eggs every minute. I may seem like an ungrateful child but my mom didn’t do shit for me when i was growing up. But somehow i can’t just whisk her off of my life like that. She’s still my mom. I find it hard to get things for myself because I always end up thinking, “oh i’d rather send this extra money back home.” It became a routine. A sad one. I honestly dread it sometimes but i have no choice. I was hoping that my brother would somehow help me carry this burden in my back but unsaon nakapabuntis man ang amaw. Piskot! But my sister is about to graduate from college so I’m feeling optimistic about that part.


I'm sorry to hear that @*pohpay*. But anyhow, these circumstances happened for a reason. Yes, you may feel that the world's against you sometimes, if not most of the times. But, It's the circumstance, and opportunity that you were given that the Almighty gave to you. He wont give you a mountain you cant climb. This is your goliath that has to be slain. And i betcha, this is the reason why you will be a better person in the future, if not now. This literally would drag you emotionally and spiritually. But, then again when you reach the summit and you look back , you can tell yourself that you slain your giants. And if another comes, you're confident how to deal with it, coz you already have the experience and capability to face one. Wishin you all the best and to your family though.

----------


## pohpay

> I'm sorry to hear that @*pohpay*. But anyhow, these circumstances happened for a reason. Yes, you may feel that the world's against you sometimes, if not most of the times. But, It's the circumstance, and opportunity that you were given that the Almighty gave to you. He wont give you a mountain you cant climb. This is your goliath that has to be slain. And i betcha, this is the reason why you will be a better person in the future, if not now. This literally would drag you emotionally and spiritually. But, then again when you reach the summit and you look back , you can tell yourself that you slain your giants. And if another comes, you're confident how to deal with it, coz you already have the experience and capability to face one. Wishin you all the best and to your family though.


Salamat kaayo <3

----------


## luigie2x

Usahay kanang wala na gyud mahabilin sa imohang pitaka, pero after deep pondering makaingon dayon sa self nga kinahanglan gyud diay

----------


## redhot itlog

Dakong pakpak sa mga bread winner diha hangtud karong tuiga 2019. Update ko ay I am still sending money and of course nagbagotbot gihapon but I am happy. Mao gihapon ang sitwasyon but it challenges me and motivates me to work hard for my family. They're all I have and the closest to my heart. I thank the Lord for giving me strength and patience everyday.

----------


## Missmary

This is a very good discussion amongst us Filipinos because we are expected to help the family.  In my case, I was lucky enough to migrate to England, studied and qualified as a Nurse.  In my first few years here,  I sent most of my earnings back to my family.  But it was never enough for them.  It's as if they've developed this mindset that because I am earning a foreign currency, I must shit money here.  Then there were lies and emotional blackmail from my mother.  I found out years later that my Mum would lie about medical emergencies just so I'd send money. Fast forward 20 years later, I found out that the house that paid for for my parents is being given to myolder brother.  Then my own father scammed me by selling me land that was not his to sell.  Then recently,  another sister tried to sell land that I already paid for.  

There is nothing wrong in helping.  I think it is an honorable act.  But if you expect your family to help you when you need help in future, be prepared for dissappointment.  I hope am wrong.  But I'm just sharing my personal experience here, so hopefully you can learn from my experiences.  Not all Filipino families are the same.  But there's a lot of families out there that are like mine.

----------


## redhot itlog

> This is a very good discussion amongst us Filipinos because we are expected to help the family.  In my case, I was lucky enough to migrate to England, studied and qualified as a Nurse.  In my first few years here,  I sent most of my earnings back to my family.  But it was never enough for them.  It's as if they've developed this mindset that because I am earning a foreign currency, I must shit money here.  Then there were lies and emotional blackmail from my mother.  I found out years later that my Mum would lie about medical emergencies just so I'd send money. Fast forward 20 years later, I found out that the house that paid for for my parents is being given to myolder brother.  Then my own father scammed me by selling me land that was not his to sell.  Then recently,  another sister tried to sell land that I already paid for.  
> 
> There is nothing wrong in helping.  I think it is an honorable act.  But if you expect your family to help you when you need help in future, be prepared for dissappointment.  I hope am wrong.  But I'm just sharing my personal experience here, so hopefully you can learn from my experiences.  Not all Filipino families are the same.  But there's a lot of families out there that are like mine.


I am so sorry for what you've been through. Kahilak gyud ta'g lansang ani sitwasyona. It's easy to forgive but its not easy to forget. But what can we do, we have to move on. Alangan naman imong ipapreso silang tanan, you can't right? Padayon sa imong support nila but kanang igo igo nalang gyud. Ayaw na pailad ug hugti na imong bakos. Learn to say "NO".

Save some for yourself coz you're not getting younger. Gob bless!

----------


## cartoner

Its quite ok raman dili raman maka disappoint kay malingaw rako sako anak.

----------


## redhot itlog

Shout out sa mga bread winners diyan, hahaha. Kumusta namo? sige pata? I am still doing it but less nalang kay ang duha nag work na although once in a while mohirit gamay. Yeahhh! Hapit na gyud ni mahuman.

----------


## jerzx777

> This is a very good discussion amongst us Filipinos because we are expected to help the family.  In my case, I was lucky enough to migrate to England, studied and qualified as a Nurse.  In my first few years here,  I sent most of my earnings back to my family.  But it was never enough for them.  It's as if they've developed this mindset that because I am earning a foreign currency, I must shit money here.  Then there were lies and emotional blackmail from my mother.  I found out years later that my Mum would lie about medical emergencies just so I'd send money. Fast forward 20 years later, I found out that the house that paid for for my parents is being given to myolder brother.  Then my own father scammed me by selling me land that was not his to sell.  Then recently,  another sister tried to sell land that I already paid for.  
> 
> There is nothing wrong in helping.  I think it is an honorable act.  But if you expect your family to help you when you need help in future, be prepared for dissappointment.  I hope am wrong.  But I'm just sharing my personal experience here, so hopefully you can learn from my experiences.  Not all Filipino families are the same.  But there's a lot of families out there that are like mine.


Its a sad truth that there are Families making their OFW Family like a FAT Cow !, they will asked supports and expensive gifts without knowing how difficult the life as an OFW to earn money. .  I think the best way for you is to limit or stopped your support to your relatives except for the support to your parents, save something for yourself and enjoy life, it is better to forgive and forget. 

I'm also part of millions working outside our beloved Country, but I'd never experience from my family the things that you've had. .

----------


## bahiista

di lalim labi na ug layo sa imong pamilya ug bread winner pa gyud ka. mag sagol sahay ang kakapoy ug kamingaw..resulta kaluha ka.
bisag unsa pa ka dako imong ipadala kwarta sahay kulangon gyud ug sa akoa ang effect maka luya...but at the end of the day pag makita nimo nga happy sila tanan nga kasakit mawala ra  :Smiley:

----------


## redhot itlog

> dili oi labi nah!! single ka unya naa lapas na sa kalendaryo imong edad nya ikaw ra gisaligan sa imong pamilya!!!


dili lalim gyud no! 1M claps for you and to all breadwinners diha. lalo nasa malayong lugar pa. don't stay single, do find one.  :Smiley:

----------

